# مواضيع قسم جراحة عامة ، جراحة تجميلية



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

*تصغير المعدة و شفط الدهون *









​*رحلة عذاب تكللت بالنجاح قد لا يحلو للكثيرات الاستماع إلى تعليقات الطبيب المحذرة لهن من أنهن ما لم يتخلصن من الوزن الزائد فضلا عن الإقلاع عن التدخين، فإنهن سيواجهن أجلهن المحتوم. خلال لقائها مع طبيبها الشهر الماضي أبلغ الطبيب نوال التي لم تتجاوز الحادية والثلاثين من عمرها أنها لن تبلغ العقد الرابع بل ستواجه مصيرها حتما ما لم تخفف وزنها وتتخلص من عادة التدخين.*

*تلك الكلمات ندت عن الطبيب في وقت مبكر من عمرها، وفي أعقاب ذلك لجأت لبرامج حمية عدة ولكن لم تكن تصمد. فكانت تتوقف عن النهم ومن ثم تعاود كسر كل القيود والنظم وترجع دائما إلى فوضى الطعام، وكانت تعي دوما أن تأرجحها بين النهم ووجبات الحمية سيدفع بها يوما إلى حافة الهاوية المرضية.*

*وتقول نوال حول تجربتها «كل ما كنت بحاجة إليه هو البداية الناجحة وشيء ما يمنحني الحافز وأن أبدأ بالتخلص من الكيلوغرامات الواحد تلو الآخر. لقد سمعت بتدبيس المعدة وبإجراءات أخرى مثل عمليات التجميل. وشعرت بالثقة في أنني سأحافظ على رشاقة جسمي، بعد انتهاء العملية.*

*وتضمنت العملية إدخال أنبوب عبر الحنجرة وتغليف بطانة المعدة وقص الفائض وإخراج الأنبوب بعد ذلك، وبعد انتهاء العملية باتت معدتي صغيرة وذات شكل أنبوبي.وشعرت في ذلك الوقت بغضب شديد لأنني وضعت تحت رحمة مشرط الجراح. لكنني في المقابل كنت أشعر بغضب من حالة البدانة التي كنت أعاني منها. وكنت أشعر بيأس كبير.*

*ونقلت إلى المستشفى في اليوم السابق للعملية وفي تلك الأمسية سألت ما إذا كان باستطاعتي اصطحاب أسرتي إلى أحد المطاعم لتناول ما أشاء من الطعام. ولكن الطبيب طلب مني ألا أتناول أي شيء بعد انتصاف الليلة. وتناولت في تلك الليل مع أفراد أسرتي قاورما الدجاج المتبل بالبهارات وخاصة الكاري واللبن.*

*لدى عودتي إلى المستشفى اصطدمت بما قالته الممرضة التي أوضحت لي أن الطبيب الجراح طلب منها أن تعرف مني ما إذا كنت تناولت أي طعام. وقالت آمل ألا تكوني تناولت أي شيء!!» فأجابت على الفور «لقد سمح لي بتناول أي شيء، أبلغني أن باستطاعتي تناول أي شيء قبل منتصف الليل. فقالت «اعتقدت أنك كنت ستجلسين مع أفراد أسرتك وتشاهدينهم وهم يتناولون الطعام دون أن تطال يداك في أي شيء.*

*حاولت الممرضة قبيل العملية إخراج الطعام من معدتي فأعطتني دواء ملينا شديد الفعالية. مزجته بلتر من الماء، وكان طعمه كريها للغاية. والحقيقة فإن معدتي كانت مترعة للغاية وشعرت أنها تكاد تنفجر. ومن ثم قامت بتحضير لتر آخر، وبعدها لتر ثالث له نفس الطعم والمكونات. وشعرت بعد كل ذلك بالسقم وبأنني بت عليلة فعلا.*

*وضع قاس*

*في الساعة العاشرة أصبت بإسهال شديد، وبدا الوضع بالنسبة لي مؤلما للغاية وشعرت وكأنني أخرج مادة حمضية، وفي النهاية أعطيت المورفين، وهي مادة مخدرة شديدة الفعالية. ولا شك أنها عملية متعبة، وشعرت بصعوبة في التنفس. ولما حاولت إبلاغ الممرضة بأن معدتي لم تنظف بالكامل وأنه لا تزال هناك فضلات داخل المعدة، كنت قد نقلت على كرسي متحرك إلى غرفة العمليات.*

*وبلغ الألم أوجه لدى استيقاظي من المخدر. لقد كان الألم أشد من ألم الولادة ولم أكن قادرة على التنفس بحرية.*

*وبعد العملية التي كان من المفترض أن تستغرق 3 ساعات، وأبلغت أن معدتي انفجرت وأنا على طاولة العمليات وأن العملية استغرقت ست ساعات وتناثرت محتويات معدتي على صدري وبطني. واضطروا لتنظيف الطعام الذي خرج من معدتي، ولا حظ الجراح من محتويات المعدة أنني لم أكن أمضغ قطع الدجاج بصورة جيدة بل أبتلعها كما هي قطعة، قطعة.*

*وبعد أيام قلائل على خروجي من المستشفى، نقلت إليه مرة أخرى بسبب التهاب حاد ومتاعب شديدة في الرئتين وبت أتقيأ نحو ثلاثة أرباع محتويات معدتي من الطعام والشراب.*

*حافة الانهيار*

*كل ما كنت استطيع تناوله هو ربع سندويش وكوبين من السوائل يوميا، وكان ينبغي علي تناول الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية البديلة. وكنت أقوم بسحقها لتناولها على دفعات ضئيلة جدا. وسرعان ما أصبح جسمي مرتعا لحالة المجاعة وبدأت أصاب بفشل كلوي. وكنت خلال ذلك أعمل في شركة لبطاقات الأعراس لكنني اضطررت إلى ترك عملي لأنني لم أكن أتحمل آلام المرض والعمل في آن واحد.*

*فقدت طاقة جسمي وأخذت أخلد إلى النوم طوال النهار وتدهورت حالتي الصحية، ومن حين لآخر أخذت أشعر أنني على وشك الانتحار. وخلال كل تلك التقلبات والمعاناة كان زوجي يكرس للسهر على راحتي. فقد كان يأخذ الإجازة تلو الأخرى من عمله للوقوف إلى جانبي.*

*بعد مرور عام فقدت ما لا يقل عن خمسين كيلوغراما، ولكن العذاب المرير الذي ذقته خلال تلك الفترة لن أتمناه لأحد قط. وكنت أخضع كل بضعة أسابيع لعملية توسيع للمريء لإدخال الطعام بالقوة إلى جوفي.. ومضى عامان قبل أن أتمكن من استعادة قدرتي على تناول الطعام. وخلال تلك الفترة تراجع وزني تراجعا كثيراً وبدا بطني مترهلا وبشعا.*

*وبات من المستحيل التخلص من الكتل الدهنية المترهلة في بطني مهما كانت التدريبات الرياضية قاسية، وعلى الرغم من تجربتي المريرة مع العمليات الجراحية فقد قررت إجراء عملية شفط للدهون المتراكمة على بطني وعلى الفخذين واستقر الأمر على إجراء عمليات الشفط على الجزء العلوي من البطن والفخذين والوركين.*

*وعلى الرغم من قلق زوجي، إلا أنني قررت التخلص من الشحوم المتدلية من بطني. بعد العملية راقني جدا أن أنظر إلى بطني الذي أصبح مسطحا وقد اختفت الكتل المتدلية المترهلة. وقد أزال الأطباء نحو أربعة كيلوغرامات من الشحوم من بطني. لقد أصبحت اليوم أرتدي ما أشاء من الألبسة دون أن أشعر بالخجل من جسمي المنتفخ. والفضل يعود لتلك العملية الجراحية التي أجريتها لتدبيس المعدة والأخرى للتخلص من الترهلات الدهنية الخارجية على البطن.*

http://www.6abib.com/a-1277.htm​ 
يتبع ​


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

*اصلاح الفتق الاربي بالمنظار
LAPAROSCOPIC INGUINAL HERNIA REPAIR *








​*الفتق الاربي هو انتفاخ في الناحية الاربية الواقعة أسفل وجانب البطن والذي يحدث بسبب وجود كيس يندفع من داخل البطن عبر المنطقة الإربية ليظهر بشكل إنتفاخ .

قد يوجد هذا الكيس منذ الولادة ، ومن الممكن أن يظهر إما في الطفولة أو في أي سن متقدم .
وفي حالات أخرى قد يكون مكتسباً فينجم عن ضعف في عضلات وأربطة اسفل البطن بالإضافة إلى عوامل مساعدة تسبب زيادة في الضغط داخل البطن مما يضعف المنطقة الاربية ويدفع بالفتق إلى الخارج مثل السعال المزمن والامساك المزمن وضخامة البروستات وغيرها .
وفي هذه الحالة يجب علاج هذه الأمراض قبل المعالجة الجراحية للفتق الاربي للوقاية من النكس ( عودة الفتق مرة أخرى ) .

العلاج الوحيد للفتق الاربي هو الاصلاح الجراحي

العلاج التقليدي :

هو إصلاح جراحي بالطريقة المفتوحة ، حيث يتم إجراء شق مائل في المنطقة الإربية بطول 10 – 15 سم يجري من خلاله استئصال كيس الفتق وربط عنقه المتصل بجوف البطن ، ثم رتق ( ترميم ) المنطقة الضعيفة بواسطة خيوط أو رقعة . وعند الأطفال ، يتم استئصال الفتق فقط ولا داعي لإجراء ترميم .

العلاج الحديث :

هو إصلاح الفتق بالمنظار ، ويقتصر هذا العلاج على البالغين فقط دون الاطفال ، ثم إنه علاج فعال وله مميزات عديدة منها :

- اجراء ثلاث شقوق صغيرة فقط
- قلة حدوث الألم كثيراً عن الطريقة التقليدية
- عودة المريض إلى الحركة في أقرب وقت ( بعد يومين مقارنة مع 7 أيام بالطريقة التقليدية )
- عودة المريض إلى العمل في وقت قصير ( بعد 6 أيام بالمتوسط مقارنة مع 21 يوم بالطريقة التقليدية )
- قلة نسبة النكس كثيراً ( أقل من 10 % ) عن الطريقة التقليدية التي تتراوح بين 1- 10%
- وصول نسبة الفتوق الناكسة التي يتم اصلاحها مرة أخرى بالطريقة التقليدية أعلى من 5 – 15% ، وقلتها عن 10% بالطريقة الحديثة ( المنظار ) .

تجرى العملية كاملة خارج جوف البطن وذلك بوضع رقعة من مادة البرولين التي يتحملها الجسم بشكل جيد دون أن يرفضها أو يمتصها .
توضع هذه الرقعة بين غشاء البريتون وجدار البطن الامامي مغطية المنطقة الضعيفة التي يخرج الفتق من خلالها . وتحرض هذه الرقعة حدوث تليف في المنطقة يؤدي إلى ترميم المنطقة الضعيفة وبالتالي إصلاح الفتق .

الفحوصات اللازمة قبل العملية

وهي فحوصات روتينية تجرى قبل كل عمل جراحي :

- فحوصات الدم : تعداد دم كامل ، البولة الدموية ، شوادر الدم ، وظائف الكبد ، سكر الدم ، اختبار فقر الدم المنجلي 
- الاشعة البسيطة للصدر
- تخطيط القلب
- فحص البول
وفحوصات أخرى قد تتطلبها حالة المريض في وجود أمراض أخرى

التحضير قبل العملية

- يجب الصيام عن الطعام والشراب قبل اجراء العملية بثمان ساعات
- تعطى حقن شرجية قبل العملية العملية مسبوقة بملينات لافراغ الامعاء قبل اجراء العملية بيوم
- الامتناع عن التدخين 48 ساعة على الاقل قبل العملية
- اجراء تمارين تنفسية للصدر قبل وبعد العملية لوقاية الرئتين من الاختلاطات
- يعطى المريض مضاداً حيوياً قبل العملية وبعدها

كيفية اجراء العملية

تجرى العملية تحت التخدير العام وذلك بإجراء ثلاثة شقوق صغيرة ، الشق الأول تحت السرة بطول 1 سم ، والآخران بطول 1/2 سم بين السرة والعانة على الخط المتوسط . توضع الرقعة الواقعة بين غشاء البريتون وجدار البطن الامامي ثم تجرى خياطة الجروح . تستغرق العملية حوالي 60 دقيقة .

احتمال تحويل العملية إلى عملية مفتوحة

إحتمال وارد ولكنه قليل جداً لا تتجاوز نسبته 10%

بعد العمل الجراحي :

- يتوقع حدوث ألم بسيط يمكن السيطرة عليه بالكامل بواسطة المسكنات
- يبقى المريض صائماً لمدة 12 ساعة ، يبدأ بعهدها بشرب السوائل حيث تتم زيادتها بالتدريج ليبدأ بتناول الطعام العادي
- يعطى المريض سوائل وريدية خلال فترة صيامه بعد العملية
- قد يحتاج المريض إلى مسكنات ومضادات حيوية عن طريق الفم بعد العملية حسب الحالة ، كما يعطى ملينات مكونة من أعشاب طبيعية لتجنب حدوث الإمساك
- يتم فك غرز الخياطة بعد اسبوع من تاريخ العملية

النصائح التي يجب ابتاعها بعد العملية

- البدء بتحريك القدمين والساقين في السرير بأقرب وقت ممكن بعد العملية
- الجلوس في السرير أو على الكرسي معظم الوقت مع مراعاة عدم الاستلقاء إلا في أوقات النوم الفعلية
- اجراء تمارين التنفس كل ساعة
- المشي في أقرب وقت ممكن
- الامتناع التام عن التدخين
- اجراء تمارين سويدية خفيفة وذلك بثني الجذع إلى الأمام فوق الساقين في وضعية الوقوف .

مدة البقاء في المستشفى

من يومين إلى ثلاثة أيام ، يستطيع المريض بعدها المشي لأي مسافة يريدها ، وكذلك صعود السلم مع تجنب رفع الأشياء الثقيلة لمدة شهرين ، إضافة إلى التوقف عن ممارسة الرياضة لمدة ثلاثة شهور يعود بعدها بالتدريج إلى رفع الأشياء الثقيلة والرياضة .
كما يجب تجنب الامساك بتناول حمية عالية الالياف وملينات عشبية ، مع مراعاة معالجة أي سعال بشكل فعّال .*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا اني بلا عالموضوع
محبتي​


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا اني بلا عالموضوع
> 
> 
> محبتي​


 
ومحبتي لكي وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2010)

مواضيع مهمه جدا ومعلومات مفيده

شكرا جدااا​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميرسي كثثثير


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> مواضيع مهمه جدا ومعلومات مفيده​
> 
> 
> شكرا جدااا​


 
ميرسي كثثير 
ربنا  يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*جراحة الأنف ، تجميل الانف *



جراحة الانف، وهي أكثر عمليات التجميل انتشاراً يمكن من خلالها تصغير الأنف وتكبيرها، أو تغيير شكلها أو تضييق المنخرين، وفي بعض الاحيان، تجري الجراحة ايضاً لأسباب طبية، مثل إصلاح إصابة ما أو أحد تشوهات المواليد او لعلاج مشكلات نفسية.​ 
العملية:​ 
عملية تجميل الانف ، التي تستغرق من ساعة الى ثلاث ساعات، عادة ما تجري بالعيادات الخارجية باستخدام تخديرموضعي او كلي، ومع التخدير الموضعي، سوف تعطى منوماً حتى تسترخي، ويقوم التخدير بتخدير أنفك لكنك سوف تكون متيقظاً بعض الشيء أثناء العملية، وسوف يرفع الجراح جلد الانف ويفصله عن عظم وغضروف الانف، ثم يعيد تشكيل الانف من جديد، ويصنع الشق الجراحي إما داخل المنخرين وإما في الحالات الاكثر تعقيداً عبر الشريط الجلدي الذي يفصل بين فتحتي الانف، ثم يعاد جذب الجلد فوق العظم والغضروف المعاد تشكيله ثم يغلق الجرح بعدة غرز.​ 
وللمساعدة في احتفاظ أنفك بشكلها الجديد، قد يضع الجراح جبيرة بلاستيكية او معدنية لتغطي الانف ويضع مادة معينة داخل المنخرين لتثبيت الحاجز الانفي ( الجدار الفاصل بين فتحتي الانف )، وهذا مفيد بوجه خاص إذا كان الحاجز يحتاج لجراحة تجميل سواء لتحسين القدرة على التنفس أو لتجميل المظهر.​ 






*يتحدد شكل الانف بدرجة كبيرة بشكل عظام الانف و الغضروف الانفي . ولإعادة تشكيل الأنف ، يصنع شق جراحي إما بداخل فتحتي الانف وإما عند قاعدة الانف . ويقوم الجراح بإستئصال جزء من العظام والغضروف إما بالأزميا وإما بالمبرد ثم يضم عظام الانف إلى بعضها البعض ، لجعل قنظرة الأنف أضيق مما كانت . الغضروف في طرف الانف يمكن نحته لجعل طرف الانف متجهآ للأعلى*​ 

*النقاهة و المضاعفات*


خلال الاربع وعشرين ساعة الاولى عقب الجراحة قد تصاب بالفتور وسوف تشعر بالضيق في انفك، وقد يطلب منك البقاء في الفراش والإبقاء على رأسك منتصباً لأعلى حتى يقل التورم بقدر الامكان.​ 
التورم والكدمات حول العينين أمر طبيعي وعادةً ما تزول خلال ثلاثة اسابيع، إنّ وضع كمادات باردة قد يفيد في تسكين الالم وزول اللون الناجم عن التجمع الدموي.​ 
من الشائع أيضاً حدوث نزيف من الأنف واحتقان بها خلال الاسبوع الاول أوالاسبوعين الاولين بعد الجراحة، وقد يطلب منك الجراح تجنب التمخط من انفك لمدة اسبوع تقريباً حتى تتمكن الانسجة من الالتئام.​ 
عادة ما تزال ضمادة الانف خلال بضعة ايام قلائل ما لم تجر جراحة اخرى على الحاجزالانفي. وتزال الجبيرة عادة بعد أسبوع، وإذا كنت ترتدي نظارة، فإنك قد تحتاج للصقها بشريط لاصق الى جنبي وجهك لمدة شهر او اثنين لتجنب الضغط على أنفك، وبعد الجراحة قد تظهر أوعية دموية صغيرة متفجرة على شكل بقع حمراء دقيقة الحجم فوق سطح الجلد، لكنهاعادة ما تكون مشكلة بسيطة وقد تزول وقد تظل الى الابد.​ 
وعندما تجري جراحة تجميل الانف من داخل الانف، لا تترك الجراحة أثراً ملحوظاً، اما في الاسلوب المفتوح التقليدي، فإن الندبات الصغيرة بين فتحتي الأنف عادةً ما تكون شديدة الصغر، وقد تستغرق مدة تصل الى عام حتى تظهر الآثار الكاملة لإجراء الجراحة.​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2010)

*جراحة شد البطن ، تجميل البطن *



جراحة تجميل البطن المعروفة على مستوى العامة باسم " شد البطن " ، جراحة كبرى يتم فيها إزالة الجلد الزائد المترهل والشحوم من وسط وأسفل البطن وشد عضلات البطن.

و عملية تجميل البطن الجزئية عملية أقل توسعاً وفيها يزال الشحم من المنطقة أسفل السرة فقط.

جراحة تجميل البطن بالكامل قد تتطلب المبيت بالمستشفى وتحتاج الجراحة لتخدير كلي وقد تستمر الجراحة لساعتين الى اربع ساعات، اما التجميل الجزئي للبطن فغالباً ما يجري في العيادات الخارجية، تحت تخدير موضعي لتخدير منطقة الجراحة وإعطائك منوماص حتى تخلد للنعاس، وقد تستغرق ساعة أو ساعتين.

في جراحة تجميل البطن الكاملة ، يبدأ جراح التجميل بعمل شق أفقي بالجلد من عظم الورك في جانب من الجسم حتى عظم الجانب الآخر، على امتداد أسفل البطن، ثم يصنع شقاً ثانياً حول السرة لفصلها عن الانسجة المحيطة بها، وبعض جراحي التجميل يستعملون شفط الدهون عند هذه المرحلة من العملية لشفط الشحوم الزائدة من خلال الفتحة التي صنعوها حول السرة.

ثم يفصل الجراح بعد ذلك الجلد عن جدار البطن الواقع أسفله ويرفع حاشية كبرى من الجلد لكي يرى الحزامين الفصليين الرأسيين للبطن، ويوضع الجانبان أحدهما فوق الآخر ثم يجذبان معاً بالغرز الجراحية، ثم يجذب الجلد بعد ذلك الى اسفل ( في حركة اشبه بشيش الشباك )، ويقطع الجلد والشحم الزائدين، ثم يغلق الشق السفلي بالغرز، ثم تصنع فتحة جديدة للسرة ويتم إخراج السرة وخياطتها في مكانها، ثم توضع الضمادات مع عدد من الأنابيب لتصريف السائل المتجمع.

ويصنع شق أفقي أقصر طولاً لإجراء تجميل البطن الجزئي، ويفصل الجلد فقط بين الشق والسرة، وقد لا يضطر الجراح لفصل السرة عن الجلد كما هي الحال في تجميل البطن الكامل، ثم يجذب الجلد الى أسفل، ويقطع الجلد الزائد وتخاط حاشية الجلد في مكانها وتوضع لها أنابيب صرف.












*يصنع شق على امتداد أسفل البطن من عظم الورك إلى الورك المقابل ، ثم يصنع شق آخر حول السرة لفصلها عن النسيج المحيط بها . يفصل الجلد عن جدار البطن الواقع أسفله وترفع حاشية جلدية للكشف عن حزامين عضليين رأسيين بالبطن . ويضم الجانبان سويآ واحدآ فوق الآخر ويثبتان بالغرز . يجذب الجلد لأسفل ويستأصل الشحم والجلد الزائد ، ثم تخاط الفتحات الجراحية بالغرز لغلقها*

​*النقاهة و المضاعفات*



الألم والتورم، اللذان يمكن تخفيف وطأتهما بالمسكنات، أمران شائعان خلال الايام القليلة الأولى التي تعقب الجراحة، وبعد إجراء جراحة تجميل البطن الكاملة، قد تمر بضعة أيام قبل أن تستطيع الوقوف منتصباً وبضعة أسابيع حتى تشعر بأنك مستعد للعودة للعمل.

وبعد تجميل البطن الجزئي، قد تحتاج ليومين أو ثلاثة حتى تستعيد أنشطتك الطبيعية، ويمكن نزع أنابيب الصرف بعد عدة أيام، وتزال الغرز بعد أسبوع، وقد تحتاج لارتداء ملابس أشبه بالحزام للضغط على مكان العملية منعاً لتورمه.

وقد تظل الندبات الناتجة عن تجميل البطن واضحة لمدة ستة شهور، لكنها تزول عادةً خلال عام لكنها لا تختفي تماماً على الاطلاق، اما المخاطر التي قد تحدث من عدوى مكان الجرح اوتجلط الدم في الساق أو العانة، فهي نادرة الحدوث. 

​


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

*ربط المعدة – حزام المعدة المتغير Adjustable gastric banding *








​*حزام المعدة القابل للتغيير هو أحد أنواع جراحات السمنة Weight-Loss Surgery
هذه الطريقة الجراحية ليست هي المُثلى لإنقاص الوزن، فهي ليست نظاماً غذائياً عادياً، بل طريقة يلجأ اليها الأطباء بعد استنفاذ كافة السبل المؤدية الى انقاص الوزن مثل الريجيم الغذائي والرياضة وغيرهما.

من الضروري معرفة أن هناك معايير أو شروط معينة يلزم توافرها في المريض حتى يمكن اعتباره حالة مناسبة لإجراء جراحة ربط المعدة، ومن هذه المعايير :-

- الاّ تقل كتلة الجسم لديه عن 40% (كتلة الجسم هي نسبة الوزن بالكيلو غرام الى مربع الطول بالمتر)، ويُفهم من ذلك أن العملية الجراحية لـ ربط المعدة يجب الا تُجرى الا لمن يُعانون سمنة مفرطة تنذر بمضاعفات خطيرة مثل السكري والضغط وأمراض القلب والتوقف المفاجئ للتنفس أثناء النوم
- يجب ألا يكون المريض مصابآ بـ قصور في الكلية أو الكبد .
- ألا يقل عمر المريض عن 18 ولا يزيد عن 60 سنة
- أن يكون المريض قد إستنفذ كافة السبل المؤدية الى انقاص الوزن بالطرق الاخرى وفشل مثل الريجيم الغذائي والرياضة وغيرهما

عدم الدقة في اختيار المريض المناسب لعمليات ربط المعدة قد يؤدي الى مضاعفات صحية خطيرة مثل :-
- نقص الكالسيوم
- هشاشة العظام
- نقص الفيتامينات
- فقر الدم
- التهاب المعدة
- أحياناً الاكتئاب
- ترهل الجلد والوجه
- المغص الحاد
- الانسداد المعوي *

​*
لذا يجب استشارة طبيب متخصص في امراض السمنة وطبيب الغدد واختصاصي التغذية قبل اتخاذ القرار بإجراء عملية جراحة ربط المعدة حتى يتم التأكد بصورة قاطعة من نتائجها.

في حالة اختيار المريض المناسب لجراحة ربط المعدة وعمل كافة الفحوص اللازمة للتأكد من ذلك، فإن نتائج الجراحة تكون ممتازة.
إذ لا تعتبر العملية الجراحية معقدة من الناحية الفنية ويمكن إجرائها بالمنظار، وهي ليست صعبة بالنسبة الى الجرّاح صاحب الخبرة في هذا المجال، لكن الاختيار الدقيق للمريض المناسب يبقى هو العامل الحاسم في نجاح عملية ربط المعدة ، لذا يُنصح بمراجعة جرّاح مختص للتأكد من صلاحيتك لهذه العملية


أصبحت العملية أكثر انتشارا وأقل خطورة وتتطلب في أغلب الأحيان ساعة واحدة من التخدير العام وليلة واحدة في المستشفى.
يتم تركيب الحزام يكون من خلال فتحتات صغيرة بالمنظار الجراحي، ولا يتفاعل الحزام مع الجسم
ويوضع الحزام حول أعلى جزء من المعدة ليحولها إلى شكل الساعة الرملية بمعدة صغيرة ( جيب صغير )أعلى الحزام، وبالتالي فمن الممكن الرجوع فيها، وإزالة الحزام.

يستطيع الطبيب بعد العملية أن يتحكم بمقدار الطعام الذي يمر عبر الجزء العلوي المتصل بالمعدة والجزء المتبقي منها وذلك حسب كمية الوزن المراد تخفيضه من قبل المريض حيث أن الجزء العلوي من المعدة يتطلب كمية قليلة من الطعام مما يعطي شعوراً فورياً بالشبع يمنع المريض من تناول المزيد من الطعام .

يمكن نفخ وتهوية العوامة أو البالونة الداخلية بالحزام حسب حالة المريض، ودرجة نقصان الوزن المطلوبة، كما يمكن تعديل نفخ العوامة بحقن محلول ملح في الصمام الخاص الذي يوضع تحت عضلات البطن دون تدخل جراحي، وبالتالي نستطيع أن نتحكم في حجم المعدة، فإذا وصل المريض إلى الوزن المثالي يخفف الطبيب من نفخ البالونة فيستطيع أن يأكل أكلاً إضافياً، لذلك يسمى حزام المعده المتغير Adjustable gastric banding

يخسر الشخص عادة خمسين بالمئة من الوزن الزائد خلال السنة الأولى بعد عملية ربط المعده ، لكن عليك أن تتبع طريقة جديدة في الحياة ونمط غذائي صحي

يوجد في الأسواق أنواع عديدة من حلقات ربط المعدة تتراوح أسعارها بين 500 – 2000 دولار تبعآ لجودتها. 

الآثار الجانبية الممكنة بعد عملية جراحة تحزيم المعده تتضمن :-
- النزف
- تقرح المعدة
- انزلاق حلقة الرباط
- الالتهاب
- خطر التخدير العام في المريض البدين
إلا أن جميع هذه الاختلاطات نادرة الحدوث ( أقل من %2 ) خاصة لدى استعمال الحلقات المتطورة، ويمكن علاج جميع الاختلاطات عادة بعملية بالمنظار دون الحاجة إلى فتح البطن .​*​​


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

عملية شفط الدهون Liposuction    

*في عملية شفط الدهون تزال الشحوم من الجسم عن طريق الشفط بجهاز شفط بتفريغ الهواء*
*والشخص المثالي الذي يُرشح لهذه العملية هو من يتمتع بوزن مثالي أو يقترب وزنه من الوزن المثالي غير أن لديه مناطق أو بؤرآ تتجمع فيها الشحوم، مثل الارداف أو الفخذين، والتي لم يفلح معها نظام التخسيس أو التمرينات الرياضية ولا تتسم بالتناسق مع باقي الجسم*
*ويحقق شفط الدهون أقصى درجات النجاح مع صغار السن (عادة أولئك الذين يتمتعون بمرونة جلودهم بما يسمح له بالاحتفاظ بشكله فوق المنطقة التي أزيلت منها الشحوم بعد أن صغر حجمها نتيجة لشفط الدهون منها*
*فإذا كان الجلد الذي يكسو ترسبات الشحوم قد تعرض للترهل بفعل الدهون أو السن أو الحمل، فإن شفط الدهون وحده لا يمكنه أن يحقق نتيجة مرضية وقد يؤدي إلى ترهل الجلد، وقد تزداد مناطق غمازات الجلد (النقر الجلدية) تعرجآ ويبدو مظهرها أسوأ من ذي قبل، وفي هذه الحالات، قد يحتاج الأمر للجمع بين شفط الدهون وبين الجراحةلإزالة الجلد الزائد*
*وعلى عكس إنقاص الوزن بالريجيم والتمرينات الرياضية، لا يقلل شفط الدهون من خطر الإصابة بالسكر وارتفاع ضغط الدم، أو إرتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول*
*وأشهر المناطق التي تجرى بها عملية ضفط الدهون، البطن والفخذ والارداف والركبة وأعلى الذراع، كما يمكن إجراء شفط الدهون وحده لعلاج ترسبات الشحوم بالعنق والوجه، وخاصة صغار السن الذي يملكون جلدآ شديد المرونة، أو يمكن الجمع بينه وبين شد الوجه لتشكيل خط الفك لدى من لديهم جلد أقل مرونة*
*ولا يعرف الكثير من النتائج بعيدة المدى لعملية شفط الدهون*
*والمنطقة المعالجة بشفط الدهون قد يترسب بها في النهاية شحم أكثر مما كان موجودآ بعد الشفط مباشرة(ولكن ليس بنفس القدر الذي كان موجودآ قبل العلاج)*

*عملية شفط الدهون    *

*تجرى عملية شفط الدهون، والتي تستغرق من ساعة إلى ثلاث ساعات في العيادات الخارجية عادة تحت مخدر موضعي، وإذا كانت منطقة العلاج كبيرة، أو إذا كان الشخص أو الجراح يفضل ذلك، يجوز إستخدام التخدير الكلي*
*ويبدأ الجراح بتخدير عام للمنطقة التي ستعالج فوق الجلد. يصنع شق صغير ثم تغرس كانيولا(وهي انبوب رفيع أجوف ذو طرف ثلم وبه ثقوب صغيرة حول محيطه) ثم يتم تحريكها جيئة وذهابآ. وهذا يفكك خلايا الشحم من مواقعها حتى يمكن شفطها من خلال أداة الشفط وترسيبها في قنينة تجميع*
*ويكرر الجراح هذه العملية إلى أن يزال مقدار كافي من الدهون بحيث يختفي بروز المناطق الشحمية. وعندما تكتمل العملية، تصنع غرز لإغلاق الفتحة الجراحية ثم تضمد المنطقة بالرباط.*
*ولما كنت تفقد بعض السوائل بجانب الشحوم أثناء تلك العملية، فقد تعطى سوائل عن طريق الوريد أثناء العلاج بل قد يصل الأمر إلى أن تحتاج إلى نقل دم*
*ولا تزال أدوات وأساليب ضفط الدهون في تطور مستمر، وبإستخدام أحدث وأأمن الطرق (وتسمى أسلوب الانتفاخ)، يخلط قدر كبير من محلول ملحي بجرعة صغيرة من التخدير الموضعي والإبينفرين(الأدرينالين) (وهو قابض للأوعية الدموية) ويحق عذا الخليط في المنطقة المطلوب علاجها قبل إجراء الشفط. وهذا من شأنه أن يقلل بقدر كبير من حجم الدم والسوائل المفقودة أثناء عملية الشفط وكذلك من الصبغة اللونية التي تلطخ الجلد عقب العملية. كما أنه يسمح أيضآ بإزالة المزيد من الدهون في كل مرة. وحتى برغم ذلك، فإنه نظرآ لفقد السوائل والدم، قد لا ينصح بإجراء شفط الدهون لمن يعانون من امراض حادة بالرئتين أو الكليتين أو الدورة الدموية*





*المنطقة المطلوب علاجها محددة فوق سطح الجلد. يصنع شق صغير ثم تغرز فيه كانيولا(انبوب صرف) ثم تدفع جيئة وذهابآ، فتفكك الخلايا الدهنية. تصع انفاق كثيرة من الشق الاول (الخطوط الحمراء) ، وأنفاق عديدة متعامدة عليها من الشق الثاني*


*النقاهة و مضاعفات شفط الدهون    *

*قد تشعر بألم بعد زوال تاثير التخدير، وهو ألم يمكن تخفيفه بالمسكنات.*
*وقد تستمر فترة النقاهة لعدة أسابيع، فإذا أجريت عملية شفط دون أسفل الخصر، فسوف ترتدي ثيابآ كضمادات تشبه الحزام شديد الضيق لمدة أسبوعين إلى ثلاثة أسابيع للإقلال من التورم والتكدم وللمساعدة على التئام المنطقة المعالجة في يسر وسلاسة. وعادة ما تزول الكدمات خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين، غير أن التورم قد يستمر لستة أشهر.*
*وينبغي تجنب التمرينات العنيفة لعد أسابع بعد إجراء العملية*
*ومن النادر حدوث مضاعفات خطيرة، غير أنه قد حدثت بالفعل حالات وفيات نتيجة لفقد كميات كبيرة من الدم أو سوائل الجسم أو نتيجة لإطلاق جلطات دموية نجو الرئتين. الجراحون من غير ذوي الخبرة وكذلك إستئصال مقدار زائد من الشحوم على ما يبدو عوامل تلعب دورآ في حدوث تلك الوفيات*
*وبصفة عامة، فإن عملية شفط الدهون على ما يبدو آمنة إذا أجريت على يد أطباء مؤهلين ذوي خبرة يحرصون على الحد من مقدار الشحوم المستأصلة*
*وحسب إستطلاعات الرأي التي أجريت في اوساط من أجريت لهم هذه العملية، تحدث مضاعفات بسيطة - مثل تجمع السوائل( وهو ما يحتاج إلى تصريفها)، أو ترهل الجلد، أو عدم تساوي قوام الجلد (تموج سطح الجلد)، أو إكتساب الجلد مظهر غير متناسق - في نسبة تصل إلى 20 % من الحالات*
*وعلى الرغم من عدم إمكان ضمان نتيجة متناسقة، فإن عدم تناسق مظهر الجلد بصورة واضحة عقب الجراحة غالبآ ما يكون في استطاعة الاطباء علاجه بالمزج بين إعادة شفط الدهون وإعادة الحقن. وحتى إذا جائت النتيجة أقل مثالية، فلا يزال أغلب الناس راضين عن نتائج هذه العملية*
*أخيرآ نقول: إحرص على إتباع تعليمات الطبيب فيما يتعلق برفع الاشياء والتريض والعناية بمواقع فتحات العمليات والعودة إلى ممارسة الجنس*
*فبعد شفط الدهون ، وتبعآ لعدد المناطق التي عولجت، قد يستغرق الأمر يومين حتى يستطيع الشخص التحرك بحرية دون مساعدة، ويستطيع كثيرون العودة للعمل بعد حوالي اسبوع تبعآ لعدد المناطق المعالجة ونوع العمل الذي يؤدونه*​


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

- التخدير







*من هو طبيب التخدير ؟*

*هو طبيب مختص ، بعد اجتيازه لسنوات التدريب الخاص بهذا المجال.*

*سيقوم طبيب التخدير بزيارتك قبل اجراء العملية ،*
*وسيقوم بفحصك واعطائك شرحآ عن نوع التخدير الذي سيجرى في عمليتك ،*
*كما وسيقوم بالتحدث معك عن الالم الذي قد يصيبك بعد العملية وكيف يمكن تدبره.*

*ما هو التخدير ؟*

*يعني التخدير عدم الاحساس بالالم نتيجة لادخال مادة طبيبة مخدرة ، *
*حيث يسمح التخدير باجراء العملية الجراحية وذلك بفقدان الاحساس والالم.*

*ما هي انواع التخدير ؟*

*يوجد نوعان رئيسيان من التخدير ، الموضعي والعام ،*
*ويعتمد نوع التخدير على نوع العملية التي سيتعرض لها المريض,*
*ويقوم طبيب التخدير بتحديد نوع التخدير المناسب لك.*

*إذا تم اعطاؤك تخديرآ "عامآ" فستبقى نائمآ طوال العملية.*
*أما اذا تم اعطاؤك تخديرآ "موضعيآ" ، فستفقد الاعصاب الموجودة في ذلك الجزء من جسمك  الاحساس بالالم، وستكون في كامل وعيك ، أو فاقدآ لوعيك بصورة شبه كاملة.*

*ما هو التخدير العام ؟*

*التخدير العام هو ذلك النوع الذي يفقدك الاحساس تمامآ ويجعلك في نوم عميق ، وهو النوع الاكثر شيوعآ .*

*ما هو دوري قبل ان اُعطى التخدير ؟*

*عليك ان تطلع طبيب التخدير على مشاكلك الصحية ، والادوية والعقاقير التي تتناولها ،*
*أو أي أسبقيات لاصابتك بأي مرض (خصوصآ الامراض الوراثية ) في العائلة.*

*يجب أن تمتنع عن الطعام أو الشراب لمدة (6) ساعات قبل اجرلااء العملية ،*
*كما ويجب ان تخبر طبيبك عن آخر وجبة تناولت الطعام او الشراب بها.*

*هل سأبقى نائمآ "تمامآ" ؟*

*نعم ، ستقوم ادوية التخدير العام بإفقادك وعيك عن طريق احباط عمل الجهاز العصبي ،*
*وبالتالي يفقد الجسم الاحساس بالالم الناتج عن التدخل الجراحي،*
*وهذا عكس بعض انواع التخدير والتي تسكن الالم ويبقى المريض مستيقظآ أثناء العملية الجراحية ،*
*وهذا ما يعرف بتسكين الالم.*

*هل سأستيقظ ؟ *

*تعتمد المضاعفات التي قد تهدد حياة المريض على نوعية التدخل الجراحي ،*
*فالمرضى الذين يعانون من امراض مستعصية والذين سيتعرضون لعمليات جراحية معقدة سيكونون اكثر عرضة من غيرهم للمضاعفات خلال وبعد العملية من هؤلاء المتمتعين بصحة أفضل والمتعرضين لعمليات جراحية صغرى.*

*وسيقوم طبيب التخدير بشرح جميع المضاعفات المتعلقة بالتخدير التي قد تتعرض لها.*

*هل سيتم إدخال انبوب في حنجرتي ؟*

*نعم ، تقوم ادوية التخدير بإفقادك لوعيك ومنعك من التنفس ،*
*لذا يقوم طبيب التخدير بمساعدتك على التنفس خلال العملية الجراحية ، ويتم هذا عن طريق وضع انبوب في القصبة الهوائية بعد تخديرك.*
*وعادة ما يتم إزالة هذا الانبوب خلال عملية الإفاقة لذا لن تتذكر هذا الحدث.*

*تجرى بعض عمليات البطن والصدر الجراحية والتي تتطلب زمن قصير دون الحاجة لإدخال أنبوب في القصبة الهوائية ،*
*وهنا يتم مساندة ودعم تنفسك عن طريق وسائل أخرى.*

*ما هي الأعراض الجانبية للتخدير العام ؟*

*الاعراض الجانبية البسيطة للتخدير العام والجراحة هي شائعة وتتضمن:*
*-          **الغثيان.*
*-          **التهاب الحلق.*
*-          **الصداع.*
*-          **الم في العضلات.*
*-          **اعياء عام.*

*لحسن الحظ إن هذه الاعراض ليست خطرة وسوف تزول سريعآ خلال ساعات إلى بضعة ايام بعد العملية.*
*ونادرآ أن تكون الاعراض الجانبية خطيرة وتحتاج إلى علاج معين أو دخول إلى المستشفى.*

*هل سيبقى طبيب التخدير إلى جانبي أثناء إجراء العملية الجراحية ؟*

*نعم ، لأن إحتمال حدوث تغيرات سريعة في الشخص المخدر واردة ،*
*ولذلك فإن إستمرارية وجود إخصائي التخدير بجانب المريض المخدر واجبة وذلك لمراقبته ورعايته.*

*هل سأحتاج إلى السوائل الوريدية ؟*

*نعم ، سيقوم طبيب التخدير بإعطائك الادوية اللازمة لعملية التخدير عن طريق السوائل الوريدية ،*
*وبعد انتهاء العملية يتبقى السوائل الوريدية مستمرة وذلك لإعطائك مسكنات للألم حسب الحاجة.*

*هل أستطيع أن أقود مركبتي وأغادر المستشفى بعد العملية ؟*

*لا، رغم أن العديد من المرضى يشعرون باليقظة التامة ويبدون غير متأثرين بالتخدير إلا أن الجسم قد تظهر عليه إتعكاسات خلال أول (24) ساعة.*
*ولذلك يعتبر من الضروري مرافقة شخص آخر لك أثناء ذهابك إلى البيت وعليك ألا تقود مركبة أو ان تشغل آلى خطرة لمدة أقلها (24) ساعة بعد الإستيقاظ من التخدير.*

​


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2010)

*تقشير الوجه لمعالجة اثار الحبوب*
*إن معالجة الآثار والتشوهات التي تتكون على بشرة الوجه نتيجة الكثير من العوامل الخارجية -ومن ضمنها الأمراض الجلدية مثل: حب الشباب ، الحروق والحوادث .. إلخ- كل ذلك يندرج تحت مضمار ترميم الجلد الجراحي Dermatologic Surgical Skin Rejuvenation . *
*وبالنسبة لـ علاج اثار حب الشباب فيتم التعامل معه جراحيا بعد استقرار الحالة تماما وعدم ظهور حبوب جديدة لمدة لا تقل عن 6 أشهر، ومع تواجد العديد من الطرق العلاجية فإنه قد تتم المعالجة باختيار طريقتين أو ثلاثة في آن واحد للحصول على نتيجة حسنة مع العلم أن لكل منها مميزاته وعيوبه، ومن ضمن هذه الطرق نذكر الآتي:- *
*1- الاستئصال الجراحي Surgical Excision 
2- الصنفرة أو الكحت Dermabrasion 
3- التقشير Chemical Peeling 
4- حقن انسجة تحت الجلد Soft Tissue Augmentation 
5 - تسوية السطح بواسطة الليزر Laser Skin resurfacing *
*وبالنسبة لـ التقشير الكيميائي فإنه يتم بوضع محلول كيميائي على بشرة الوجه لتقوم هذه المادة بسلخ وتقشير الجلد. وهذه العملية تتم في دقائق معدودة، ثم في غضون عدة أيام يتجدد الجلد وتتكون طبقة جديدة أكثر نعومة وخالية من التجاعيد، وقد يتم التقشير السطحي بمواد خفيفة التركيز على عدة جلسات، أو يكون أكثر عمقا حسب تركيز المادة المستعملة. *
*أما الصنفرة أو الكحت للجلد فإن ذلك يتم بالاستعانة بجهاز صغير يقوم بتحريك فرشاة على شكل دائري وبدورات عالية السرعة وتقوم هذه الفرشاة بإزالة الزوائد والنتوءات مع إزالة السطح البارز وتسويته وتتجدد الخلايا في غضون أيام بصورة أفضل كما تتميز هذه الطريقة بإعطاء نتائج حسنة في معالجة آثار حب الشباب و آثار الجروح بصفة عامة. *
*ويتم اندمال الجرح في غضون 10 أيام، ولكن يجب على المريض تفادي أشعة الشمس بعد العملية لمدة من 3 إلى 6 أشهر، وقد ينتج عن الصنفرة أحيانا بعض المضاعفات مثل تغير في لون الجلد سواء إلى الأغمق أو الأفتح، وقد تتسبب هي أحيانا في ظهور ندب أخرى. *
*وعن الليزر فإن التطور المتسارع لاستخدامات الليزر في المجالات الطبية قد ابتدأ منذ أوائل الستينيات، ويتم من خلاله تسليط الشعاع المركز على أماكن الأنسجة التي يراد إزالتها لمدة أجزاء من الثانية حيث تنطلق طاقة تقوم بتبخير الماء من تلك الأنسجة وتتم إبادتها دون التأثير على الأماكن المتاخمة. *
*وهناك ثلاثة أجيال من هذه الأجهزة وكلها تتيح فرصة كبيرة للعمل بدقة فائقة وبدون مضاعفات ويستطيع المريض المغادرة بعد يوم واحد من المعالجة بالعيادة الخارجية. *
*أما حقن الأنسجة تحت الجلد فإن ذلك يتم بإدخال مواد أو أنسجة تتلاءم مع جسم الإنسان ولا يقوم برفضها مثل الكولاجين، وهذه عبارة عن أنسجة بروتينية تحضر من الخلايا البشرية والحيوانية، ويمكن كذلك نقل خلايا دهنية من نفس جسم المريض إلى الأماكن التي يرغب في معالجتها وتحقن هذه المواد تحت الجلد لرفع الانخفاضات وتغطية الثقوب العميقة. *
*كل هذه العلاجات يجب أن تتم تحت الإشراف الطبي الدقيق، ويجب تحضير المريض قبل العلاج، وكذلك تتم المتابعة باستعمال بعض المستحضرات الموضعية للحصول على أحسن نتيجة. *
*والطبيب المختص هو الذي يحدد نوعية المعالجة واختيار الطريقة المثلى لذلك، وكل العواصم العربية بها مراكز متخصصة في مجال جراحة التجميل، والخبرة الطويلة والمستوى العلمي الرفيع هو المقياس في الاختيار.* ​


----------



## اني بل (16 مايو 2010)

*ربط المعدة – حزام المعدة المتغير Adjustable gastric banding *








​*حزام المعدة القابل للتغيير هو أحد أنواع جراحات السمنة Weight-Loss Surgery*
*هذه الطريقة الجراحية ليست هي المُثلى لإنقاص الوزن، فهي ليست نظاماً غذائياً عادياً، بل طريقة يلجأ اليها الأطباء بعد استنفاذ كافة السبل المؤدية الى انقاص الوزن مثل الريجيم الغذائي والرياضة وغيرهما.*

*من الضروري معرفة أن هناك معايير أو شروط معينة يلزم توافرها في المريض حتى يمكن اعتباره حالة مناسبة لإجراء جراحة ربط المعدة، ومن هذه المعايير :-*

*- الاّ تقل كتلة الجسم لديه عن 40% (كتلة الجسم هي نسبة الوزن بالكيلو غرام الى مربع الطول بالمتر)، ويُفهم من ذلك أن العملية الجراحية لـ ربط المعدة يجب الا تُجرى الا لمن يُعانون سمنة مفرطة تنذر بمضاعفات خطيرة مثل السكري والضغط وأمراض القلب والتوقف المفاجئ للتنفس أثناء النوم*
*- يجب ألا يكون المريض مصابآ بـ قصور في الكلية أو الكبد .*
*- ألا يقل عمر المريض عن 18 ولا يزيد عن 60 سنة*
*- أن يكون المريض قد إستنفذ كافة السبل المؤدية الى انقاص الوزن بالطرق الاخرى وفشل مثل الريجيم الغذائي والرياضة وغيرهما*

*عدم الدقة في اختيار المريض المناسب لعمليات ربط المعدة قد يؤدي الى مضاعفات صحية خطيرة مثل :-*
*- نقص الكالسيوم*
*- هشاشة العظام*
*- نقص الفيتامينات*
*- فقر الدم*
*- التهاب المعدة*
*- أحياناً الاكتئاب*
*- ترهل الجلد والوجه*
*- المغص الحاد*
*- الانسداد المعوي *



*لذا يجب استشارة طبيب متخصص في امراض السمنة وطبيب الغدد واختصاصي التغذية قبل اتخاذ القرار بإجراء عملية جراحة ربط المعدة حتى يتم التأكد بصورة قاطعة من نتائجها.*​ 
*في حالة اختيار المريض المناسب لجراحة ربط المعدة وعمل كافة الفحوص اللازمة للتأكد من ذلك، فإن نتائج الجراحة تكون ممتازة.*
*إذ لا تعتبر العملية الجراحية معقدة من الناحية الفنية ويمكن إجرائها بالمنظار، وهي ليست صعبة بالنسبة الى الجرّاح صاحب الخبرة في هذا المجال، لكن الاختيار الدقيق للمريض المناسب يبقى هو العامل الحاسم في نجاح عملية ربط المعدة ، لذا يُنصح بمراجعة جرّاح مختص للتأكد من صلاحيتك لهذه العملية*​ 

*أصبحت العملية أكثر انتشارا وأقل خطورة وتتطلب في أغلب الأحيان ساعة واحدة من التخدير العام وليلة واحدة في المستشفى.*
*يتم تركيب الحزام يكون من خلال فتحتات صغيرة بالمنظار الجراحي، ولا يتفاعل الحزام مع الجسم*
*ويوضع الحزام حول أعلى جزء من المعدة ليحولها إلى شكل الساعة الرملية بمعدة صغيرة ( جيب صغير )أعلى الحزام، وبالتالي فمن الممكن الرجوع فيها، وإزالة الحزام.*​ 
*يستطيع الطبيب بعد العملية أن يتحكم بمقدار الطعام الذي يمر عبر الجزء العلوي المتصل بالمعدة والجزء المتبقي منها وذلك حسب كمية الوزن المراد تخفيضه من قبل المريض حيث أن الجزء العلوي من المعدة يتطلب كمية قليلة من الطعام مما يعطي شعوراً فورياً بالشبع يمنع المريض من تناول المزيد من الطعام .*​ 
*يمكن نفخ وتهوية العوامة أو البالونة الداخلية بالحزام حسب حالة المريض، ودرجة نقصان الوزن المطلوبة، كما يمكن تعديل نفخ العوامة بحقن محلول ملح في الصمام الخاص الذي يوضع تحت عضلات البطن دون تدخل جراحي، وبالتالي نستطيع أن نتحكم في حجم المعدة، فإذا وصل المريض إلى الوزن المثالي يخفف الطبيب من نفخ البالونة فيستطيع أن يأكل أكلاً إضافياً، لذلك يسمى حزام المعده المتغير Adjustable gastric banding*​ 
*يخسر الشخص عادة خمسين بالمئة من الوزن الزائد خلال السنة الأولى بعد عملية ربط المعده ، لكن عليك أن تتبع طريقة جديدة في الحياة ونمط غذائي صحي*​ 
*يوجد في الأسواق أنواع عديدة من حلقات ربط المعدة تتراوح أسعارها بين 500 – 2000 دولار تبعآ لجودتها. *​ 
*الآثار الجانبية الممكنة بعد عملية جراحة تحزيم المعده تتضمن :-*
*- النزف*
*- تقرح المعدة*
*- انزلاق حلقة الرباط*
*- الالتهاب*
*- خطر التخدير العام في المريض البدين*
*إلا أن جميع هذه الاختلاطات نادرة الحدوث ( أقل من %2 ) خاصة لدى استعمال الحلقات المتطورة، ويمكن علاج جميع الاختلاطات عادة بعملية بالمنظار دون الحاجة إلى فتح البطن .*​


----------



## اني بل (16 مايو 2010)

عملية شفط الدهون Liposuction    

*في عملية شفط الدهون تزال الشحوم من الجسم عن طريق الشفط بجهاز شفط بتفريغ الهواء*
*والشخص المثالي الذي يُرشح لهذه العملية هو من يتمتع بوزن مثالي أو يقترب وزنه من الوزن المثالي غير أن لديه مناطق أو بؤرآ تتجمع فيها الشحوم، مثل الارداف أو الفخذين، والتي لم يفلح معها نظام التخسيس أو التمرينات الرياضية ولا تتسم بالتناسق مع باقي الجسم*
*ويحقق شفط الدهون أقصى درجات النجاح مع صغار السن (عادة أولئك الذين يتمتعون بمرونة جلودهم بما يسمح له بالاحتفاظ بشكله فوق المنطقة التي أزيلت منها الشحوم بعد أن صغر حجمها نتيجة لشفط الدهون منها*
*فإذا كان الجلد الذي يكسو ترسبات الشحوم قد تعرض للترهل بفعل الدهون أو السن أو الحمل، فإن شفط الدهون وحده لا يمكنه أن يحقق نتيجة مرضية وقد يؤدي إلى ترهل الجلد، وقد تزداد مناطق غمازات الجلد (النقر الجلدية) تعرجآ ويبدو مظهرها أسوأ من ذي قبل، وفي هذه الحالات، قد يحتاج الأمر للجمع بين شفط الدهون وبين الجراحةلإزالة الجلد الزائد*
*وعلى عكس إنقاص الوزن بالريجيم والتمرينات الرياضية، لا يقلل شفط الدهون من خطر الإصابة بالسكر وارتفاع ضغط الدم، أو إرتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول*
*وأشهر المناطق التي تجرى بها عملية ضفط الدهون، البطن والفخذ والارداف والركبة وأعلى الذراع، كما يمكن إجراء شفط الدهون وحده لعلاج ترسبات الشحوم بالعنق والوجه، وخاصة صغار السن الذي يملكون جلدآ شديد المرونة، أو يمكن الجمع بينه وبين شد الوجه لتشكيل خط الفك لدى من لديهم جلد أقل مرونة*
*ولا يعرف الكثير من النتائج بعيدة المدى لعملية شفط الدهون*
*والمنطقة المعالجة بشفط الدهون قد يترسب بها في النهاية شحم أكثر مما كان موجودآ بعد الشفط مباشرة(ولكن ليس بنفس القدر الذي كان موجودآ قبل العلاج)*

*عملية شفط الدهون    *

*تجرى عملية شفط الدهون، والتي تستغرق من ساعة إلى ثلاث ساعات في العيادات الخارجية عادة تحت مخدر موضعي، وإذا كانت منطقة العلاج كبيرة، أو إذا كان الشخص أو الجراح يفضل ذلك، يجوز إستخدام التخدير الكلي*
*ويبدأ الجراح بتخدير عام للمنطقة التي ستعالج فوق الجلد. يصنع شق صغير ثم تغرس كانيولا(وهي انبوب رفيع أجوف ذو طرف ثلم وبه ثقوب صغيرة حول محيطه) ثم يتم تحريكها جيئة وذهابآ. وهذا يفكك خلايا الشحم من مواقعها حتى يمكن شفطها من خلال أداة الشفط وترسيبها في قنينة تجميع*
*ويكرر الجراح هذه العملية إلى أن يزال مقدار كافي من الدهون بحيث يختفي بروز المناطق الشحمية. وعندما تكتمل العملية، تصنع غرز لإغلاق الفتحة الجراحية ثم تضمد المنطقة بالرباط.*
*ولما كنت تفقد بعض السوائل بجانب الشحوم أثناء تلك العملية، فقد تعطى سوائل عن طريق الوريد أثناء العلاج بل قد يصل الأمر إلى أن تحتاج إلى نقل دم*
*ولا تزال أدوات وأساليب ضفط الدهون في تطور مستمر، وبإستخدام أحدث وأأمن الطرق (وتسمى أسلوب الانتفاخ)، يخلط قدر كبير من محلول ملحي بجرعة صغيرة من التخدير الموضعي والإبينفرين(الأدرينالين) (وهو قابض للأوعية الدموية) ويحق عذا الخليط في المنطقة المطلوب علاجها قبل إجراء الشفط. وهذا من شأنه أن يقلل بقدر كبير من حجم الدم والسوائل المفقودة أثناء عملية الشفط وكذلك من الصبغة اللونية التي تلطخ الجلد عقب العملية. كما أنه يسمح أيضآ بإزالة المزيد من الدهون في كل مرة. وحتى برغم ذلك، فإنه نظرآ لفقد السوائل والدم، قد لا ينصح بإجراء شفط الدهون لمن يعانون من امراض حادة بالرئتين أو الكليتين أو الدورة الدموية*





*المنطقة المطلوب علاجها محددة فوق سطح الجلد. يصنع شق صغير ثم تغرز فيه كانيولا(انبوب صرف) ثم تدفع جيئة وذهابآ، فتفكك الخلايا الدهنية. تصع انفاق كثيرة من الشق الاول (الخطوط الحمراء) ، وأنفاق عديدة متعامدة عليها من الشق الثاني*


*النقاهة و مضاعفات شفط الدهون    *

*قد تشعر بألم بعد زوال تاثير التخدير، وهو ألم يمكن تخفيفه بالمسكنات.*
*وقد تستمر فترة النقاهة لعدة أسابيع، فإذا أجريت عملية شفط دون أسفل الخصر، فسوف ترتدي ثيابآ كضمادات تشبه الحزام شديد الضيق لمدة أسبوعين إلى ثلاثة أسابيع للإقلال من التورم والتكدم وللمساعدة على التئام المنطقة المعالجة في يسر وسلاسة. وعادة ما تزول الكدمات خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين، غير أن التورم قد يستمر لستة أشهر.*
*وينبغي تجنب التمرينات العنيفة لعد أسابع بعد إجراء العملية*
*ومن النادر حدوث مضاعفات خطيرة، غير أنه قد حدثت بالفعل حالات وفيات نتيجة لفقد كميات كبيرة من الدم أو سوائل الجسم أو نتيجة لإطلاق جلطات دموية نجو الرئتين. الجراحون من غير ذوي الخبرة وكذلك إستئصال مقدار زائد من الشحوم على ما يبدو عوامل تلعب دورآ في حدوث تلك الوفيات*
*وبصفة عامة، فإن عملية شفط الدهون على ما يبدو آمنة إذا أجريت على يد أطباء مؤهلين ذوي خبرة يحرصون على الحد من مقدار الشحوم المستأصلة*
*وحسب إستطلاعات الرأي التي أجريت في اوساط من أجريت لهم هذه العملية، تحدث مضاعفات بسيطة - مثل تجمع السوائل( وهو ما يحتاج إلى تصريفها)، أو ترهل الجلد، أو عدم تساوي قوام الجلد (تموج سطح الجلد)، أو إكتساب الجلد مظهر غير متناسق - في نسبة تصل إلى 20 % من الحالات*
*وعلى الرغم من عدم إمكان ضمان نتيجة متناسقة، فإن عدم تناسق مظهر الجلد بصورة واضحة عقب الجراحة غالبآ ما يكون في استطاعة الاطباء علاجه بالمزج بين إعادة شفط الدهون وإعادة الحقن. وحتى إذا جائت النتيجة أقل مثالية، فلا يزال أغلب الناس راضين عن نتائج هذه العملية*
*أخيرآ نقول: إحرص على إتباع تعليمات الطبيب فيما يتعلق برفع الاشياء والتريض والعناية بمواقع فتحات العمليات والعودة إلى ممارسة الجنس*
*فبعد شفط الدهون ، وتبعآ لعدد المناطق التي عولجت، قد يستغرق الأمر يومين حتى يستطيع الشخص التحرك بحرية دون مساعدة، ويستطيع كثيرون العودة للعمل بعد حوالي اسبوع تبعآ لعدد المناطق المعالجة ونوع العمل الذي يؤدونه*​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

العبث الجراحي بالثدي يؤدي إلى كارثة


يعتبر الثدي من علامات الأنوثة و بناء على ذلك تظهر بعض شكاوي الفتيات من عدم مناسبة حجم الثدي أو اختلاف مظهره و قد يلجان لطرق إصلاح من الممكن أن تضر بهن!

يؤكد الأطباء على انه ليس هناك إدراك كافي لمراحل نمو الثدي لدى كثير من الفتيات. حيث أن نمو الثدي لا يكتمل إلا بعد الحمل و الولادة لاول مرة.

من ناحية أخرى فان في غالبية الأحوال يكون الثديان مختلفين في الحجم حيث يكون حجم أحدهما اكبر من الآخر و هذا أمر طبيعي و يجب على الأنثى في هذه الحالة ألا تجزع و لا تندهش. إذا كان الاختلاف كبيرا فان محاولة تغيير حجم أحدهما قبل الولادة لاول مرة لن يمنع الثدي الصغير من أن يكبر و يظهر الاختلال بينهما بعد ذلك!!

و هناك مفاهيم خاطئة عن حجم الثدي و علاقته بالاستجابة الجنسية. و يصححها الأطباء بقولهم ليس لحجم الثدي علاقة بهذه العملية فالحلمة و ما حولها هي المكان الحساس الذي يستجيب للإثارة الجنسية لان كثيرا من الرجال يعتقدون أن حجم الثدي هو موضع الاستجابة للمرأة


كما ينصح بعدم التدخل لتغيير حجم الثدي قبل اكتمال نموه حيت أن ذلك يكون مجازفة من السيدة أو الفتاة تؤدي إلى مشكلات ليس من السهل إصلاحها. حيث انه:
عند حدوث الحمل لهذه السيدة التي تدخلت بتغيير حجم الثدي لديها يمكن أن يحدث الاختلال في حجم الثديين مرة أخرى .
كما أن التكبير أو التصغير بعملية جراحية لابد من أن يترك و راءه آثار جروح على الجلد.
كذلك يمكن أن يؤثر التدخل الجراحي بهذه المناطق على درجة الإحساس بها مما يؤثر بدوره في استجابة المرأة للمداعبات الجنسية!
كما أن إزالة الغدد اللبنية و الدهنية في الثدي الكبير قد يؤثر في قدرة المرأة على الإرضاع بعد الولادة

​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

*عمليات تجميل الثدي* 
فى بداية الموضوع سأتكلم عن التركيب التشريحي للثدي 
فهوعبارة عن دهون وجلد وغدد لأفراز اللبن 
مع العلم ان لاتوجد عضلات فى التركيب التشريحى للثدي أنما توجد عضلات خلف الثدي

فى مرحلة الحمل ​
حيث عند الحمل يزيد حجم الثدي نتيجة إفراز المشيمة هرمونات أثناء فترة الحمل لنتشط 
أنسجة الثدي وتجعل قنوات اللبن فيه متسعة لاستقبال اللبن المفرز بعد الولادة

​بعد الولادة وانتهاء فترة الرضاعة ​
يصغر حجم الثدي مرة أخرى فيصبح الثدي مترهلاً وأكثر ليونه 
وهذة المشكلة التى تؤرق النساء والرجال

​أما عن جراحات تكبير الثدي ​
أولا لا يوجد كريمات أو أجهزة أو هرمونات أو تمارين أثبتت فاعليتها في تكبير حجم الثدي 
مع العلم ان أستخدام الهرمونات فى تكبير الثدي يؤدى الى مشاكل وأمراض سأذكرها فى أخر الموضوع

​أولاً عملية تجميل للثدي المترهل 
فى حالة ترهل الثدي تكون الحلمة ساقطة الى أسفله وليس فى منتصفة
فتكون العملية 
1- ننقل الحلمة من مكانها الساقط إلى وسط الصدر
2- إزالة الزيادة الموجودة بالجلد
3- شد وتشكيل الجلد حول الثدي ليعطية الشكل الكروى المرتفع

ثانياً عملية تجميل لتكبير حجم الثدي
في هذه الحالة يتم وضع كيس من مادة السيليكون مملوء بالسليكون السائل أو بمحلول الملح
حيث ان هاتين المادتين تعطى الليونة المطلوبة
على أن يتم وضع هذا الكيس تحت الثدي فيعطية حجم أكبر

أما عن تمارين تكبير الثدي 
وهى تمارين لتقوية العضلات الصدر الموجودة خلف الثدي
مما تساعد على الإحساس ببروز الثدي بشكل بسيط وتسمى تمارين الساندور


إستخدام الهرمونات فى تكبير الثدي
هرمونات الأنوثة تتدخل بشكل كبير فى حجم الثدي
ولا تستعمل الا أذا كانت المرأة تعانى من ضعف هرمونات الأنوثة 
وعلاماتها 
- خشونة ملمس الجلد
- صغر حجم الأرداف لقلة الطبقة الدهنية فيها
- ظهور الشعر بالوجه و السيقان بشكل كبير

أما عن أضرارها
فأذا أستخدمت هرمونات الأنوثة لتكبير الثدي 
فأن زيادة هذة الهرمونات عن الحد الطبيعى تسبب
- أمراض خبيثة فى الرحم
- أمراض خبيثة فى عنق الرحم
- أختلال فى عمل المبيضين
- جلطات دموية بالقلب 
​

​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*أحلام بعض الفتيات..  تكبير الثدي*

*يعتبر ثدي المرأة علامة على أنوثتها، وله أهميته الجنسية الخاصة. 
فعندما تقترب الفتاة من سن العاشرة يبدأ الثدي في النمو وفي هذا العمر يبدأ إفراز المبيض لهرمون معين يكون له أثر في دفع خلايا معينة بالثدي إلى النمو، وهذا هو الذي يحدد حجم الثدي، واستجابة خلايا الثدي لهذا الهرمون تختلف من فتاة لأخرى، ففي بعض الأحيان تكون هذه الاستجابة قليلة فينتج الثدي الصغير وقد تكون هذه الاستجابة كبيرة فينتج الثدي الكبير، ودرجة الاستجابة هذه تعتمد على عامل وراثي من الأب والأم. 
*
*وفي سن المراهقة يقترب الثدي من أقصى حجم له، وقد ينمو أحد الثديين أسرع من الآخر، وفي النهاية يصل حجم الثديين مماثلا في معظم الأحوال.. ولكن غير متطابق. 
و تمر السنوات وتصل الأنثى إلى مرحلة الحمل حيث يزيد حجم الثدي نتيجة إفراز المشيمة (الخلاص) هرمونات أثناء فترة الحمل لتؤثر على أنسجة الثدي، فتجعله لينًا، وتجعل قنوات اللبن فيه متسعة لاستقبال اللبن المفرز بعد الولادة، ومع إفراز اللبن تتسع القنوات بحسب كمية اللبن المفرزة، وبعد الولادة وانتهاء فترة الرضاعة يصغر حجم الثدي مرة أخرى ويتهدل؛ لذلك يصبح الثدي طريًّا ومترهلاً. 
ولكن تهدله يبقى وتبقى معه المشكلة التي تزعج الكثير من النساء على الرغم من أن هناك بعض المجتمعات يكون الثدي المتهدل لفتياته هو الأجمل؛ فشكل الثدي وحجمه يختلف من بيئة لأخرى بل ومن مجتمع لآخر، وما يحكمنا هنا في تغيير شكل الثدي هو مشروعية القيام بمثل هذا التغيير في الخلقة والتي يمكن مطالعتها في الفتاوى..
وعندما نتحدث حول موضوع جراحات تكبير الثدي وما لها وما عليها، حيث لا يوجد كريمات أو أجهزة أو هرمونات أو تمارين معينة تجدي نفعاً في تكبير حجم الثدي والجراحة عادة تكون هي الحل الوحيد المجدي. 
ولتوضيح ذلك لا بد أن تعلم كل أنثى أن التركيب التشريحي للثدي عبارة عن دهون وجلد وغدد دون عضلات.. فكثير من السيدات يعتقدن أن الثدي يتضمن في تركيبه عضلات ويطالبن بتمرينات رياضية خاصة بالثدي نفسه للتكبير أو التصغير، ولكن حقيقة الأمر أن الثدي لا يحتوي على عضلات، غير أننا لا ننفي أن هناك بعض التمارين الرياضية الخاصة التي تقوي عضلات الظهر والصدر (وهي عضلات تقع خلف الثدي)، وهذه التمارين تساعد على الإحساس ببروز الثدي بشكل جزئيء. وهذه التمارين هي تمارين الساندوز..
ونظرا لوجود دهون في تركيب الثدي فإنه يمكن المساهمة جزئياً في زيادة حجم الثدي بنظام غذائي يساعد على ازدياد الوزن قليلاً. 
أما بالنسبة للترهل فإن كان شديداً فالحل الأمثل هو إجراء جراحة لرفع الثدي المترهل وزرع ثدي "Implant"، وهو ما يطلق عليه "ثدي صناعي" خلف الثدي الطبيعي، وهو ما يجعله ممتلئاً ويخفي آثار الترهلات. 
وقد تتضح أهمية زيادة حجم الثدي إذا عرفنا أن المرأة تعاني نفسياً من صغر حجمه؛ فالثدي الصغير يعني في أذهان البعض أنوثة أقل وثقة بالنفس أقل أيضاً. 
ولكن نضيف إلى معلوماتكم أنه في إحدى الدراسات الحديثة لجامعة الجنوب بولاية تكساس بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تأكد أن المرأة ذات الثدي الكبير أقل استجابة جنسية عن المرأة ذات الثدي الصغير، ويعلل البحث هذه الظاهرة بأن كمية الأعصاب الموجودة في كل سنتيمتر مكعب من الثدي الكبير أقل من الأعصاب الموجودة في كل سنتيمتر مكعب بالثدي الصغير. 
أما عن الجراحة وسلبياتها 
فهذه الجراحة تتم تحت تأثير التخدير الموضعي أو الكلي، لذا فإن سلبيات الجراحة تبدأ في التعرض لمشاكل التخدير وسلبياته وهذا شائع في أي جراحة؛ لذا لن نخوض في تفاصيله. 
أما بالنسبة للجراحة التي تجرى لترهل الثدي فهي عبارة عن عملية تتلخص في نقل الحلمة من مكانها الساقط إلى مكانها الطبيعي في وسط الصدر، ثم يتم تشكيل الجلد حول الثدي بعد رفعه وإزالة الزيادة الموجودة بالجلد حتى يحتفظ الثدي بوضعه المرتفع الممتلئ، ثم يقفل الجرح. 
هذا لمن أردت رفع التهدل فقط، أما لمن كانت تحتاج إلى تكبير الثدي فإنه في هذه الحالة يتم وضع مادة السليكون تحت جلد الثدي مباشرة لتكبيره، ولعله يتبادر إلى الاذهان سؤال وهو: لماذا مادة السليكون بالتحديد؟ 
والجواب: لأنها تتميز عن غيرها من المواد بأنها مادة خام (inert)، كذلك تتميز بالمرونة (elasticity)، قابلة للنفخ (inflatable)، والأهم من هذا كله أنه ثبت أن مادة السليكون هي الأفضل في تقبل الجسم لها بسهولة. 
وهذه المادة تعمل على شكل بالونة تملأ هذه البالونة إما بمحلول الملح أو بمادة السليكون نفسها (gel silicon)، ومن هنا تبدأ سلبيات هذه الجراحة؛ حيث إن مادة السليكون تتسرب داخل الجسم بعد العملية من خلال جدار هذه البالونة محدثة بعض الأعراض الغريبة بالجسم مثل حدوث حساسية بالجسم (Autoimmune disease)، وهو ما يضطر الطبيب إلى إزالة هذا الثدي الاصطناعي لتجنب هذا الضرر؛ لذا كان يفضل الكثيرون استخدام محلول الملح لملء هذه البالونة بدلا من مادة السليكون. 
ولكن مع تطور هذه الجراحة ونظراً لأن مادة السليكون تعطي الشكل والملمس الأقرب للثدي الطبيعي، فقد تم استخدام بالونة مكونة من أكثر من طبقة (3 laminar) لتحد تسرب مادة السليكون الداخلية إلى الجسم بشكل كبير. 

والآن ما الذي يجب عمله بعد هذه الجراحة؟ *
*
- يجب ارتداء حمالات الثدي الطبية (المطاط) لمدة شهر بعد العملية. 
- تزال الغرز بعد أسبوع. 
- يدلك الثدي بعد العملية يوميا ولعدة أسابيع حتى يقلل من احتمالات تكون ندبات داخلية قد تسبب التقليل من ليونة الثدي. 
- وبالنسبة للآلام المرافقة لهذه العملية فيتم التخلص منها بالمسكنات. 
أما عن المضاعفات التي تحدث بعد الجراحة فيمكن تلخيصها في الآتي: 
- تكون ندبات داخلية بالثدي، ويمكن التغلب عليه بالتدليك كما ذكرنا. 
- تلوث الجرح. 
- قد يظهر اختلاف بين حجم الثديين، ويرجع هذا إلى مهارة الجراح. 
- قد تفقد الحلمة الإحساس لمدة عدة شهور. 
- في بعض الأحيان النادرة ينفتح الجرح ويتمزق السليكون المزروع نتيجة عدم تقبل الجسم له (extrusion)، وتعتبر هذه أقصى المضاعفات، ويتم خلالها إزالة الثدي المزروع. 
- قد يحدث ما يعرف باسم (capsular contraction)، وهي عبارة عن تجمع ألياف يفرزها الجسم حول الثدي المزروع كدفاع من الجسم عن هذا الجسم الغريب (السليكون) فتنقبض هذه الألياف وتضيق ويظهر هذا في صورة تيبس (إحساس بملمس جامد) في الثدي، وعادة ما تظهر هذه الأعراض بعد سنتين، ويتم بعدها إزالة الثدي المزروع ووضع آخر جديد، وقد ثبت أن نسبة حدوث الـ (capsular contraction) في البالونة التي يتكون جدارها من (rough surface) أقل بكثير من البالونة التي يتكون جدارها من (smooth surface). 
- تكلفة هذه الجراحة غالية جداً نظراً لأنها تحتاج إلى وقت ومهارة. 
وهذه هي أهم سلبيات تلك الجراحة، وبقي أن أشير إلى أمرين: 
الأول: أنه يفضل –عادة- إجراء هذه الجراحة بعد أن تنتهي تماماً الانثىمن إنجاب الأطفال حتى لا تتعرض للرضاعة؛ وهو ما يساعد على ترهل الثدي مرة أخرى. 
والثاني: هو أن هذه الجراحة لم يثبت صلتها بسرطان الثدي نهائياً، ولكن قد يصعب اكتشاف سرطان الثدي إن وجد؛ لذا ينصح متابعة الثدي بانتظام، كما أنه على جميع النساء في سن (35 – 40) سواء أجريت لهن عملية تكبير الثدي أم لم تجر أن يقمن بعمل أشعة على الثدي كل سنتين ويواظبن على الكشف البسيط لسرطان الثدي..

كما أن إخصائيي الأشعة وافقوا على أنه بأخذ الأشعات المتعددة يمكن أخذ أشعة واضحة للثدي بالرغم من وجود بالونة السليكون واكتشاف أي أورام لو وجدت.*

​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

التفسير الطبي لحالة العروق الزرقاء الظاهرة في الساقين وخلف الركبة

هناك إحتمالين لحالة العروق الزرقاء الظاهرة في الساقين وخلف الركبة وهما:

الإحتمال الأول:الإصابة بالدوالي

وهنا تكون تلك الأوردة منتفخة وملتوية المسار وبارزة عن سطح الجلد
والعلاج هنا بالحقن أو بالجراحة على حسب تشخيص الطبيب

الإحتمال الثاني: حالتك طبيعية وتظهر للاشخاص ذوي البشرة البيضاء.

وهي عبارة عن شعيرات دموية دقيقة وليس فيها انتفاخ أو التواء في المسار أو بروز عن سطح الجلد على الرغم أنها تبدو ظاهرة تحت الجلد

والعلاج يكون بالكي بالليزر

​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*استخدمات الليزر فى جراحات التجميل

ما هو الليزر

كلمة ليزر (Laser) اللغة الأنجليزية هى الحروف الأولى لخمس كلمات 

Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation

وتعنى الضوء المقوى بواسطة خاصية حث الأنبعاث الإشعاعى. إذا فالليزرعبارة عن ضوء وليس نوع من ألإشعاع كما يعتقد الكثير.

وقد فتحت إستخدامات الليزر المتعددة مجالا واسعا للقضاء على الكثير من المشكلات الطبية و التجميلية و التى كانت تؤرق المرضى وكذلك الأطباء حيث أن العديد من تلك المشكلات كانت تستغرق وقتا طويلا فى العلاج أو كانت لا علاج لها. فإستخدامات الليزر فى التجميل ربما تعتبر من الإستخدامات الحديثة إلا أن مجالاتها قد تعددت و شهدت توسعا كبيرا فى فترة قصيرة.

من الأستخدامات الحديثة لليزر و خاصة ليزر الياقوت (Ruby laser) أو ليزر الألكسندريت (Alexandrite laser) هو إزالة الشعر الزائد الغير مرغوب فيه و يعتبر الليزر هو الطريقة الوحيدة التى تقضى على بصيلات الشعر دون إحداث أى مشاكل بالجلد و دون ألم أو تدخل جراحى أو هرمونى حيث يعمل الليزر بواسطة نبضات حمراء سريعة تؤدى الى تدمير بصيلات الشعر الزائد و دون تأثير على خلايا الجلد المحيطة و كذلك دون تأثير على الجسم عامة على القصير أو البعيد. ولا تحتاج جلسة ليزر الياقوت لأكثر من عشر دقائق لإزالة شعر الوجه أما بالنسبة لبقية أجزاء الجسم فتأخد وقتا أطول نسبيا. ويقضى الليزر على كل بصيلات الشعر التى فى طور النمو الكامل ولا يؤثر على البصيلات التى فى مراحل النمو الأخرى لذلك تحتاج المريضة الى 3- 6 جلسات ليتم يتم القضاء على 85-90% من بصيلات الشعر وبالتالى عدم ظهوره مرة أخرى.

يعتبر الليزر أيضا من أهم و أفضل وسائل صنفرة الجلد و لذلك يستخدم فى إزالة أثار الجروح و العمليات الجراحية و علاج أثار حب الشباب و شد تجاعيد الوجه السطحية بدون جراحة.أما بالنسبة للتجاعيد فليس لليزر دور فيها. و هناك أنواع متعددة من الليزر متعددة تستخدم لإحداث صنفرة بالجلد ، من أشهر هذة الأنواع الليزر الكربونى(Co2 laser) و ليزر الأربيوم (Erb-YAG) حيث يؤدى الليزر إلى إزالة طبقات من الجلد وفقا لما يراه الطبيب و حسب كل حالة. يحدث بعد ذلك إلتئام تام فى خلال 7-10 أيام يكون بعدها لون الجلد مائلا للحمرة و تختلف فترة إحمرار الجلد على حسب نوع الليزر المستخدم و كذلك نوع البشرة. فمع الليزر الكربونى تكون فترة إحمرار الجلد قصيرة (حوالى أسبوعين) يبدأ بعدها الجلد فى الإسمرار إلى درجة زائدة قليلا عن درجة الجلد الطبيعية و تختلف درجة و زمن إسمرار الجلد على حسب لون البشرة الأصلى فأصحاب البشرة الداكنة يكونون عرضة لتغيرات اللون عن أصحاب البشرة البيضاء. أما بالنسبة ليزر الأربيوم فلا يكون هناك إسمرار وتستمر البشرة حمراء. تستمر هذة التغيرات لمدة 2-3 شهور ثم تنتهى بعد ذلك ويعود الجلد إلى لونه الطبيعىو تطهر النتائج المذهله لليزر.

قد تم أخيرا إستحداث نوع جديد من الليزر المركب من الأنواع الليزر الكربونى مع ليزر الأربيوم و يؤدى ذلك إلى تقليل زمن و نسبة أحمرار و إسمرار الجلد و لكن نظرا لغلو ثمن الجهاز فلم يستخدم بعد على نطاق واسع.

من الأستخدامات المستحدثة لليزر فى مجالات التجميل أيضا تجميل و شد جفون العين و يستخدم فيها أما الليزر الكربونى أو ليزر النيودينيوم (Nd- YAG) و يعمل الليزر فى هذة الحالات على تقليل نسبة الدم الفاقد و كذلك الكدمات التى تظهر تحت العين نتيجة إجراء العملية بالطريقة التقليدية مما يؤدى الى سرعة الشفاء و تستطيع المريضة ممارسة حياتها العادية بأيام قليلة.

يستخدم الليزر أيضا بديل للمشرط الجراحى حيث يؤدى إلى تقليل نسبة الدم الفاقد بنسبة تتجاوز 50-60% . و يستخدم الليزر كذلك كبديل للخيوط الجراحية سواء للجلد أو الأعصاب أو الأوعية الدموية مما يؤدى الى سرعة إلتئام الجروح.

يعتبر الليزر من أهم وسائل إزالة البقع الجلدية والوحمات البنية الملونة مثل وحمة أونا و النمش و البقع الشمسية حيث أنه يقضى على الخلايا الملونة بدون ألم و بالتالى بدون أى تخدير سواء كلى أو موضعى و على جلسات تتراوح من 6-10 فى المتوسط و تتراوح المدة بين الجلسة و الأخرى من شهر إلى شهرين.

أما بالنسبة إلى الوحمات الدموية الخلقية أو المصاحبة لدوالى الساقين فيستخدم نوع أخر من الليزر يعمل على الأوعية الدموية دون أى تاثير على الأنسجة الأخرى المحيطة مما يسهل القضاء على تلك الأوعية المتمددة بالتالى القضاء على الوحمة الدموية.

المضاعفات

لا توجد لليزر مضاعفات إذا كان الطبيب الذى يستخدمة خبير فى أستعماله.*
*--------------------------------------------------------*
*معلومات عن الليزر

الليزر اشعاعات ضوئية مركزة تنفذ إلى الجلد وبصيلات الشعر حيث تقوم هذه البصيلات بامتصاصها . 

تتحول طاقة الليزر إلى حرارة تضعف بصيلات الشعر دون أن تحدث أي مضاعفات داخلية ، وتتم حماية الجلد أثناء المعالجة عن طريق عملية تبريد فعالة وذلك بضخ ملطف على الجلد يندفع بنفس سرعة الضوء .

هذا الملطف يعمل على تبريد وتلطيف الطبقات العليا للجلد مؤمناً للأشخاص مزيداً من الراحة ، يساعد هذا على حماية الجلد أثناء المعالجة وفي نفس الوقت يساعد على توصيل كميات أكبر من الضوء تصل إلى نهايات البصيلات لتحطيمها . 

يقوم الليزر بإنقاص كثافة الشعر بعد عدة جلسات على فترات متباعدة وتعتمد فعالية هذه الطريقة على كثافة الشعر الموجود في المنطقة المراد معالجتها وعلى درجة نمو الشعر ، فكلما كان الشعر أكثف كلما كانت النتائج أفضل ولذلك يكون العلاج فعالاً أكثر عند الأشخاص ذوي الشعر الأسود أو البني الغامق لاحتوائه على نسبة أعلى من الميلانين الذي يمتص الضوء بنسبة أكبر . 

أما أصحاب الشعر الأشقر فإنهم يحتاجون لجلسات أكثر للوصول إلى النتيجة المطلوبة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن الشعر الأبيض ( الشايب ) لا يتأثر بالليزر وذلك لعدم وجود مادة صباغية فيه . *
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*ما يجب أن تعرفه عن الليزر

أحدث الليزر منذ ظهوره في بداية الستينات من القرن الميلادي الماضي ثورة طبية، حيث أدى إلى تغير النظرة تجاه العديد من الأمراض من مستحيلة العلاج إلى ممكنة العلاج مثل وحمة الصباغ الخمري Port wine stain ، كما أن العلاج عند استخدامه بيد طبية خبيرة لا يترك أثراً ذا أهمية . 



ولكن ما هو الليزر وكيف يعمل وما هي خواصه ؟ 

يتميز الليزر بوسطه الفعال والذي يمكن أن يكون غازاً أو سائلاً أو مادة صلبة ( فمثلاً ليزر Co2 ذو وسط غازي ، وليزر الروبي ذو وسط صلب .. إلخ ) . 

ويعتمد الاستطباب العلاجي لليزر على طول موجة الليزر وطاقته ، وعلى الهدف من استعماله ، وعلى الخواص الامتصاصية للنسيج المراد علاجه . 

وقد أخذت كلمة الليزر Laser من أوائل الكلمات التالية : Light amplification by the Stimulated emission of radiation

أي"تضخيم الضوء عن طريق البث المحرض للأشعة" . 
فما يحدث في جهاز الليزر باختصار هو أنه عندما يصطدم فوتون ( جسيم متناهي الصغر ) بذرة من الوسط الفعال يؤدي لانتقال أحد الالكترونات إلى مدار أبعد عن نواة الذرة ، وعندما يتلاشى تأثير هذا الاصطدام يعود الالكترون إلى مداره الأصلي ، وتؤدي هذه العودة لانطلاق طاقة عبارة عن فوتون آخر وهي تمثل أشعة الليزر والتي تملك نفس طول موجة الفوتون المثير . 

وتتميز هذه الأشعة بخواص فريدة نلخصها فيما يلي : 1 ـ وحيدة اللون . 
2 ـ متراصة : بمعنى أنها تبقى محافظة على سماكتها وثخنها نفسهما حتى بعد أن تقطع مسافة معينة . 
3 ـ تحافظ على طاقتها باختلاف الزمان والمكان . 


ويؤدي تراص وتجانس أشعة الليزر لامتلاكها كثافة عالية من الطاقة يمكن أن ينتج ضوء الليزر تأثيرات نسيجية مختلفة اعتماداً على طول الموجة وكثافة الطاقة ، ومدة التعرض ، والخواص الامتصاصية للنسيج المستهدف . 
ومن خواص الليزر الأخرى : الانتقائية ( أو النوعية ) حيث أن لكل ليزر يوجد نسيج أو عدة أنسجة يؤثر فيها الليزر بشكل نوعي دون أن يؤثر على سواها ، ويؤدي هذا التأثير لإنتاج حرارة عالية في النسيج المستهدف وهذه الحرارة هي التي تعطي الليزر خواصه العلاجية ، ويعتمد عمل الليزر على طول موجة ، ولون نسيج المستهدف وحجمه . 

فعلى سبيل المثال هناك أنواع من الليزر تستهدف الهيموغلوبين المرتبط بذرة الأكسجين وبالتالي عند تأثيرها على الهيموغلوبين تنتج حرارة عالية تؤدي لتكسير الوعاء الدموي الشعري الحاوي على هذا الهيموغلوبين وبالتالي لانقطاع التدفق الدموي ويستفاد من هذه الخاصية على سبيل المثال في علاج وحمة الصباغ الخمري Port wine stain ، أو توسعات الأوعية الدموية الشعرية . 

ومن خواص الليزر أيضاً الأمان في حال استخدامه في المكان المناسب من الجسم من قبل طبيب مختص خبير متفهم لتأثيرات الليزر النوعية على الأنسجة قادر على حماية نفسه وحماية مريضه من تأثيرات الليزر غير المرغوب فيها . *
*---------------------------------------------------*
*اسئلة واجوبة عن العلاج بالليزر*
*سؤال:يوجد لدي شعر زائد عن الحد المعقول عن اللحية ( الي حد العين تقريباً) واريد ازالته بالليزر لأنه سبب لي احراجاً كبيراً ، لكن هل هو مضمون من حيث عدم ضرر الوجه منه ؟ وهل يزول تماماً ولا ينبت فيما بعد ، وما هي تكاليفه المادية ؟
يعتبر الليزر حلاً جيداً للسيطرة على نمو الشعر وتحديد اللحية ، والليزر يؤدي الى تراجع في نمو الشعر بنسبة تزيد عن 80 % والنتائج مرضية وتتحدد التكاليف المادية بعد الكشف المبدئي . 

سؤال:هل الليزر يسبب السرطان ؟
الاجابة باختصار لا . اشعة الليزر هي ذات موجة طويلة وغير متأينة ولا تحمل خاصية تحويل الخلايا الطبيعية الى سرطانية من الناحية النظرية وحتى من الناحية العلمية فجهاز الليزر معروف منذ عام 1960 ميلادية وحتى الآن لا يوجد حالة واحدة تثبت ان الليزر كان سبباً في حدوث خلايا سرطانية . 

سؤال:هل ليزر إزالة الشعر يسبب سرطان الجلد ؟
أشعة الليزر هي أشعة غير متأينة non-ionizing radiation وهذه ببساطة لا تسبب أي خلل في شريط DNA وبالتالي لا تسبب اي نمو غير طبيعي للخلايا ولا تسبب سرطان والليزر معروف منذ عام 1961 ولا يوجد اي حالة سرطان جلدي حتى الان بسببه .

سؤال:هل يزول الشعر بجلسة واحدة من الليزر ؟
الشعر لا يزول من جلسة واحدة من الليزر وانما يحتاج الى عدة جلسات ويلاحظ المريض ان هناك 3 فوائد من الليزر وهي أن الشعرة السميكة تقل سماكتها وتصبح وبرية والشعر الأسود يقل لونه ويصبح مشقر ويحتاج الشعر الى 2-3 أشهر حتى ينمو مرة أخرى . 


سؤال:لاحظت تزايد الشعر بعد إزالته بالليزرفهل هذا بسبب الليزر ؟
هذا السؤال مهم لأنه من الممكن إذا إستخدم الليزر في بعض الأماكن مثل الرقبة وكان الشعر وبرياً فإن الشعر لا يزداد سماكة وإنما يزداد طولاً ,وهذا ملاحظ عند فئة معينة من النساء ويعتقد أن السبب هو اما نوع الليزر أو طريقة الإستخدام ,وعادة ما ننصح بعدم إزالة شعر الرقبة إذا كان وبرياً .

سؤال:إبنتي عمرها 14 سنة ولاحظت وجود شعر كثيف على وجهها، هل يصلح الليزر لها وما هو العمر المفضل لليزر ؟
يمكن إستخدام الليزر للأطفال الذين قد تبلغ أعمارهم أشهر معدودة فلايوجد عمر معين يمنع إستخدام الليزر .

سؤال:صحيح أن الليزر لا يصلح للبشرة السمراء وهو مصنوع للبشرة البيضاء؟
هذا الكلام غير صحيح فقد أثبتت كل الدراسات أن الليزر صالح لكل أنواع البشرة حتى السوداء ولكن لابد من معرفة كيفية إستخدام الليزر فلا بد من تقليل قوة الليزر للبشرة السمراء. وهناك أجهزة حديثة تهتم بالبشرة السمراء وهناك أجهزة تبريد تم إضافتها لأجهزة الليزر تتلائم مع هذا النوع من البشرة . فلا بد من إختيار الليزر المناسب والقوة المناسبة لكل بشرة وهذا يحتاج الى الخبرة في التعامل مع هذا النوع من البشرة .

سؤال:أنا إمراة حامل في الشهر السابع هل يصلح أن أستخدم الليزر لإزالة الشعر ؟
أشعة الليزر لإزالة الشعر عادة لا تتعدى طبقة الجلد السطحية فلا يمكنها الإختراق ووصول الرحم أبدا . فلو تم إزالة الشعر من بطن إمرأة حامل فهذا مسموح ولا يشكل أي خطر على الحامل وكثيراً ما نستخدمه للنساء الحوامل ولا يكون هناك أي تأثير سلبي والحمد لله . وهذا النوع من الأشعة هو آمن وليس له اي تأثيرات سلبية على المرأة ولا جنينها . 

سؤال:بدأ الشعر يزداد عندي فجأة وأنا الآن عمري 32 سنة وعندي 3 أطفال فهل تنصحون باستخدام جهاز إزالة الشعر ؟
ظهور الشعر فجأة دائماً يثير تساؤلات عن السبب في ذلك ولا بد من طرح أسئلة كثيرة منها هل الدورة منتظمة وهل صاحب ذلك كله حكة في شعر الرأس وغيرها من الأسئلة التي توضح إذا كان هناك زيادة في الهرمون الذكري Testosterone ولابد من عمل تحليل دم للتأكد من ذلك لأن هذا قد يحتاج الى علاجات هرمونية مضادة وكذلك لعمل أشعة ضوئية للمصابة للتأكد من عدم وجود أكياس على المبايض ومع هذا كله لا يمنع من إستخدام جهاز إزالة الشعر لأن العلاجات الهرمونية عن طريق الفم لا تكفي لوحدها فلا بد من مصاحبة ذلك بعلاج بالليزر الذي عادة ما تكون له فعالية قوية في تقليل حجم بصيلة الشعر لدرجة لا تستجيب لمثل هذه الهرمونات الذكرية .

سؤال:ماهي مضاعفات إستخدام جهاز إزالة الشعر بالليزر ؟
مع التقنية الحديثة ووجود أجهزة تبريد مصاحبة لجهاز الليزر فإن المضاعفات قلت كثيرا ولكن من أهم تلك المضاعفات هو تكوين تصبغات سمراء عادة ما تكون مرحلية وتزول بعد أسابيع أو أشهر وأحياناً قد تطول. ونادراً ما يحدث نقص في التصبغ ويحدث مناطق بيضاء من الليزر وهذا عادة يكون للجلد المشمس Tanned Skin لذلك دائماً ننصح بعدم عمل جلسة ليزر إذا كان المريض قد تسمر جلده بسبب الشمس . 

سؤال:ماهو أفضل جهاز ليزر لإزالة الشعر ؟
من الصعب الإجابة على مثل هذا السؤال ولكن لكل نوع جلد يستخدم جهاز قد يكون أفضل، ولكن للبشرة السمراء فالأفضل عدم إستخدام جهاز روبي Ruby لإنه قوي على البشرة السمراء وقد يسبب تصبغات . وقد يكون الأفضل نسبياً هو الأجهزة ذات موجة من فئة الالكسندرايت Alexandrite رغم ان فئة دايودDiode وكذلك اندياج Ndyag كلاهما أثبت فعاليته وأمانه للبشرة السمراء . ولكل فئة هناك شركات عديدة تنتج هذه الأجهزة فأفضل من يحدد نوعية الجهاز هو الطبيب المعالج . 

سؤال:هل يمكن عمل الليزر لأماكن غير الوجه ؟
نعم يمكن عمل إزالة الشعر بالليزر لأي مكان في الجسم مثل الأبطين ، الأيدي والأرجل وغيرها من أماكن الجسم، وهناك أماكن تكون معالجتها أفضل من الوجه .ولا يوجد أي محاذير من إستخدام جهاز الليزر في أي مكان في الجسم .

سؤال:أنا صاحبة بشرة سوداء فهل يمكن لي إستخدام جهاز الليزر لإزالة الشعر ؟
نعم فليس هناك أي مانع من إستخدام الليزر لإزالة الشعر للبشرة السمراء ولكن لابد من اختيار الجهاز الأمثل وكذلك لابد أن يكون للطبيب خبرة بالتعامل مع هذه البشرة .

سؤال:هل جهاز الليزر لأزالة الشعر مؤلم ؟
عادة ما يكون الألم خفيفاً ومحتملا ً، ويعتمد على نوع جهاز الليزر فهناك أجهزة قديمة مؤلمة، أما الاجهزة الحديثة فهي مزودة بجهاز تبريد وعادة ما يكون الألم محتمل وإذا كان المريض يرغب بإزالة الألم كلياً فيمكن وضع كريم موضعي مخدر لمدة نصف ساعة قبل عمل الليزر, ولكن هذا نادرا ًما يكون مطلوباًمن المريض . 

------------------------------------------------------
*
*ازالة الشعر بالليزر

يمضي ملايين الرجال والنساء حول العالم ساعات لا تحصى لنزع الشعر غير المرغوب فيه ويتشتمل ذلك على الحلاقة ، الشمع ، الوسائل الكيميائية ، الملقاط 

وهناك وسيلة شبه دائمة (التحليل الكهربائي) تقوم بحرق وتدمير بصيلة الشعر ولكنها تستغرق قتاً طويلاً وفي بعض الأحيان مؤلمة. 
إن إزالة الشعر بأشعة الليزر وسيلة علاجية واعدة . حيث يقوم شعاع الليزر بإرسال حزمة من الطاقة الى جزر الشعرة الملون حيث تقوم البصيلة بإمتصاص هذه الأشعة مما يدمرها ويوقف نمو الشعرة. 
ويناسب الليزر أي منطقة من الجسم تعاني من الشعر الزائد . وبما أن الليزر يعالج أكثر من بصيلة في نفس الوقت فقد أصبحت معالجة المساحات الواسعة من الجسم كالظهر ، الأذرع ، والأرجل مسألة سهلة مثلها مثل المنطقة فوق الشفة أو الوجه. 
ومع أن إزالة الشعر بأشعة الليزر أصبحت شائعة ومقبولة طبياً فإن النتائج يمكن أن تختلف بإختلاف الأشخاص إعتماداً على مستوى الهرمونات ونوع وعدد بصيلات الشعر . إضافة الى ذلك فإن الشعر الطبيعي يمر بمراحل نمو ثلاثة : 
مرحلة الـ Anagen أو النمو ، مرحلة الـ Telogen أو البيانات ، ومرحلة الـ Catagen وهي المرحلة الإنتقالية . فخلال مرحلة الـ Anagen يكون الشعر حساساً لشعاع الليزر ولكن خلال المرحلتين الآخريين يصبح أقل إستجابة . وهناك نسب مختلفة من الشعر في أي مكان من الجسم تكون في الحالات الثلاث في نفس الوقت لذلك يصبح من الصعب إزالة الشعر نهائياً في جلسة واحدة مما يستلزم جلسات إضافية . 
ما هي أهم فوائد إزالة الشعر بالليزر ؟ 

يعتبر إزالة الشعر الزائد بالليزر وسيلة فعالة وطويلة الأمد بحيث توفر الوقت والجهد مقارنة بالوسائل القديمة. 

كيف يتم إزالة الشعر بالليزر ؟ 

الكشف المبدئي : يقوم الطبيب بشرح ما يمكن توقعه من العلاج بالليزر والخيارات المتاحة والإجراء نفسه والمحاذير المتعلقة به . 

بدء العلاج : يتم تنظيف المنطقة المراد معالجتها وحلاقتها قبل البدء . وخلال المعالجة ستشعرين بومضات ضوء على جلدك لدى عملية إمتصاص البصلات لأشعة الليزر وتدوم كل ومضة من الليزر لفترة لا تتجاوز جزءاً من الثانية وتغطي مساحة حوالى نصف إنش مربع ويوجد في بعض أجهزة الليزر نظاماً للتبريد بحيث يخفض حرارة الجلد ويمنع تهيجه . 

كم من الوقت تستغرق المعالجة ؟ 

يعتمد وقت المعالجة على مساحة وحجم المنطقة المراد معالجتها . ويمكن لمنطقة صغيرة مثل ما فوق الشفة العليا أن تستغرق حوالى دقائق بينما قد تستغرق منطقة الظهر أو الأرجل حوالى الساعة . 

وبما أن الليزر يؤثر فقط على الشعر الذي في مرحلة النمو لذلك سيكون هناك حاجة لإجراء عدة جلسات . وسيتم إعطاءك مواعيد للجلسات اللاحقة على الأقل بعد شهر حيث ستبدئين بملاحظة أن الشعر الذي كان في مرحلة البيات قد بدأ ينمو وأنه أقل سماكة وأخف لوناً. 

أين تجري المعالجة ؟ 

تجري إزالة الشعر بالليزر داخل العيادات الجلدية وليس هناك لزوم للتنويم في المستشفى . 

هل هناك من ألم ؟ 
يمكنك توقع بعض الإحساس بالألم البسيط خلال المعالجة يمكن وصفه عادة كإحساس بحرق بسيط أو لسعة خفيفة ويختلف من شخص لآخر . 

ماذا يمكن توقعه بعد المعالجة ؟ 
قد يميل لون الجلد مباشرة بعد المعالجة إلى الإحمرار قليلاً كما لو كان بعد حمام شمسي خفيف . سيقوم الطبيب بإعطائك كريماً لتهدئة الجلد وفي أحيان نادرة يمكن أن يظهر بعض التقشر الخفيف في المناطق المعالجة ولكنه يزول خلال أيام قليلة. 
يجب تجنب تعريض المناطق المعالجة لأشعة الشمس علماً أنه يمكنك مزوالة نشاطك كالمعتاد . يمكنك غسل هذه المناطق بالماء والصابون الخفيف مع مراعاة عدم استخدام مستحضرات مهيجة للجلد . سوف تلاحظين بعض الشعر الذي ينمو في المنطقة المعالجة خلال 10 أيام ، وهو في الحقيقة نفس الشعر الذي تمت معالجته ولكنه يتساقط ويمكنك إزالته بالملقاط . 
إذا كانت بشرتك تميل الى السمرة فقد تلاحظين أنها قد يتغير لونها بعض الشئ بصورة مؤقتة . ومع أن معظم المرضى يشعرون بالرضى بعد إزالة الشعر بالليزر، فقد تحتاجين لعدة جلسات لإزالة الشعر بصورة دائمة وفي بعض الحالات لا يتم ذلك كلياً . ولكن حتى في هذه الحالات فإن الشعر سيقل كثيراً في المناطق المعالجة . 

الآثار الجانبية : 

إزالة الشعر بالليزر إجراء مأمون وفعال بصفة عامة ولكن هناك إحتمال لبعض الآثار الجانبية التي تشمل تصبغ أو تفتيح الجلد في المناطق المعالجة . هذه الآثار الجانبية تكون في غالب الأحيان وقتية ولتقليلها قدر الإمكان يرجى إتباع تعليمات الطبيب المعالج كاملة وبدقة قبل وبعد الإجراء . 
اسألي طبيبك : 
الأسئلة التالية تساعدك على الإختيار الأفضل للطبيب وعلى فهم أفضل لإزالة الشعر بالليزر . 
هل توقعاتي بالنسبة للنتائج معقولة ؟ 
كيف يجب على تحضير نفسي للمعالجة ؟ 
أين يتم إجراءها وكم تستغرق من الوقت ؟ 
هل هناك إجراءات أخرى يجب أخذها بالإعتبار لتحسين نتائج المعالجة ؟ 
كم نسبة المرضى لديك الذين حصلت لهم مضاعفات ؟ 
هل يمكنني تجربة إزالة الشعر بالليزر على يدي ؟ 
هل يمكنني مشاهدة صور سابقة ولاحقة لأشخاص أجرى لهن هذا الإجراء من قبل ؟ 

-----------------------------------------------------------*
*مــا هــي أنـــواع لــيــزر إزالــة الشـعــر؟

أربعة أنواع : 
1)
Ruby الروبي وطول موجته 690 

وهو من أقدم الأجهزة وأكثرها فعالية وخاصة للجلد الأبيض والشعر الأسود لكنه لا يناسب الجلد الأسمر لأنه قد يتسبب في حدوث تبقعات سمراء . 
2)Alex الألكس وطول موجته 755 

وهو أطول موجة من الروبي وفعاليته مقاربة له . 
وهو أقل ألماً من الروبي ويتناسب أكثر مع الجلد الأسمر إلا أن هناك احتمال في حدوث بعض الآثار إذا كان المستخدم غير متمرس . 


3)Diode
الدايود وطول موجته 800 

وهو من الأجهزة الحديثة والتي أيضاً فعاليتها مقاربة لجهاز الألكس ويعتقد أنها نظرياً أقل آثاراً من غيرها . 
إلا أن التجربة العملية أوضحت أن نتائجها متقاربة . 
4)Nd –YAG
وطول موجته 1064 

وهناك نوعان من هذا الجهاز أحدهما نبضته طويلة 3 msec وأكثر والآخر نبضته قصيرة 10 msec 

وكلاهما : مهم جداً ولا يسبب آثاراً سلبية ولكن ذو النبضة الطويلة هو أكثر فعالية قد يكون أكثر ألماً . 

والحقيقة أن كل أجهزة الليزر فعالة وآمنة إذا تم استخدامها بالطريقة الصحيحة ، لذلك الخبرة هي التي تحدد نسبة الآثار السلبية . 

فقد نشاهد آثاراً سلبية من أفضل الأجهزة والسبب ليس بالجهاز وإنما من المستخدم ، والعكس صحيح . 

لذلك لا بد من الحرص على اختيار الطبيب والمركز ذو الخبرة الطويلة في هذا المجال لكي تقل نسبة حدوث الآثار السلبية . *
*---------------------------------------------------------*
*تعليمات للمرضى الذين يريدون إجراء إزالة الشعر بالليزر

قــــبـــــل الـــعـــلاج : 
1. تجنب التعرض لأشعة الشمس 4 ـ 6 أسابيع قبل العلاج . 
2. تجنب التشقير ، النتف ، الشمع ، استئصال الشعر بالكهرباء 6 أسابيع قبل العلاج أيضاً . 
3. يرجى إخبار الطبيب إذا كان لديك قصة سابقة للإصابة بالهربس ، حتى يعطيك الطبيب دواءً للوقاية منه . 


4.ربما يعطى المرضى ذو البشرة الغامقة دواءً مفيداً لعدة أسابيع قبل بدء العلاج . 
5. احلق المنطقة المراد معالجتها 1 – 2 يوم قبل إجراء الليزر . 
6. تجنب تسمير الجلد قبل العلاج بالليزر لمدة 6 أسابيع على الأقل . 


بـــعـــد الـــعـــــلاج : 
1. قد يكون هناك درجة خفيفة من الاحمرار بعد العلاج بالليزر . 
2. وضع عادة كمادات باردة لمدة 5 ـ 10 دقائق لتخفيف الألم والاحمرار. 
3. يمكن وضع كريم من الكورتيزون بعد الكمادات الباردة لمدة 2 يوم فقط . 
4. يسمح بالاستحمام بعد الليزر ولكن يجب أن يكون لطيفاً وبدون حك . 
5. يمكن استعمال مواد التجميل في اليوم التالي لإجراء الليزر . 
6. بعد حوالي 5 ـ 15 يوم من إزالة الشعر بالليزر سوف يظهر شعر غامق على سطح الجلد وهذا هو الشعر التي تمت معالجته وليس بنمو شعر جديد ويمكن إزالته بدون أي مقاومة تذكر بمسحه بالماء والمنشفة مثلاً . 
7. لا تنس تطبيق الواقي الشمسي بشكل متكرر ولمدة عدة أشهر . 
8. يمكن أن يعطي بعض المرضى كريمات مبيضة للبشرة بين جلسات الليزر . 
9. تذكر أنه يجب تجنب النتف ، التشقير ، إزالة الشعر بالكهرباء والشمع حتى الجلسة القادمة . 
*
*-----------------------------------------------*
*معـلـومــات خـاطـئـة عـن إزالـة الشعـر بالليــزر

1. الليزر يسبب سرطان في الجلد . 
2. الليزر لا يستخدم للمرأة الحامل . 
3. الليزر يزيل الشعر 100% . 
4. الليزر مؤلم جداً جداً . 


5. يحتاج المريض جلسة واحدة للتخلص من الشعر تماماً . 
6. الليزر مفيد للشعر الأبيض . 
7. الليزر لا يستخدم للجلد الأسمر . 
8. الليزر يتسبب في انسداد الغدد العرقية . 
9. الليزر يؤدي إلى انغماد الشعر ونموه داخل الجلد . 



تـذكـر بأنـها معـلومات خـاطئة *
*-------------------------------------------*
*علاج الشعيرات الدموية (الأوردة العنكبوتية) بالليزر

ان الشعيرات الدموية هي تلك الأوردة الصغيرة تحت الجلد والتي تتكون من نقطة وتتشعب لتتخذ شكلا يشبه العنكبوت . 
ويمكن أيضا أن تتكون في خطوط منفصلة أو أن تتخذ شكل شبكة معقدة أو جذع شجرة . وقد تظهر في أي منطقة من الجسم بما فيها الوجه ، الفخذين ، ( البطة )، الكاحل . 

وبالرغم من أن أسباب ظهورها غير معروفة ، فإنها ترتبط بتدفق غير طبيعي للدم في الوريد المصاب . 

ويساعد على ظهورها وتطورها أي شئ قد يضع ضغطاً عليها مثل الوزن الزائد أو الوقوف والجلوس باستمرار لمدة طويلة. 

تظهر الشعيرات الدموية لدى النساء في الغالب خلال فترة الحمل وهناك بعض العوامل التي تساعد على تكونها أيضا كالأدوية التي تؤثر على الهرمونات ، مثل حبوب منع الحمل ، وأيضاً التقدم في العمر ، ووجود تاريخ وراثي في العائلة. 
وقد يكون هناك علاقة بين بعض الأوردة العنكبوتية والتي تظهر على الوجه والانف وغالباً ما يكون لونها احمر أو ( زهري ) والتعرض الزائد للشمس . 

غالباً ما تتم معالجة الأوردة العنكبوتية في مناطق الجسم ، عن طريق الحقن الوريدية ، ولكن الأوردة العنكبوتية على الوجه صغيرة وقريبة من السطح الخارجي للجلد ، ولذلك يفضل علاجها بالليزر. 

اذا كنت ممن يفكرون بإجراء العلاج بواسطة الليزر ، اليك بعض المعلومات التي قد تفيدك والتي ستكون مقدمة لشرح طريقة العلاج. 

ماهي أهم فوائد العلاج بالليزر ؟ 

يقوم هذا العلاج على استهداف وتدمير اللون الأحمر في الأوردة العنكبوتية ، والتي غالباً ما تكون قريبة من السطح الخارجي للجلد بدون تدمير الأنسجة المحيطة بالمنطقة . 
إن هذا الإجراء سريع نسبياً ، ولا يحتاج لتخدير ، وبعد العلاج يكون الجلد اقرب إلى اللون الطبيعي . 

ماذا سيحصل في الاستشارة الأولية ؟ 

سينصحك استشاري الجلدية في عيادات ديرما بالتغيرات التي تود ان تحدثها لمظهرك ، وطرق العلاج المتاحة لك وسيقوم بشرح طريقة الإجراء ومخاطره وتأثيراته . 
سيقوم الطبيب بعمل الفحوصات اللازمة ، ومن الممكن أن يأخذ صور للمنطقة المراد علاجها ، وسيعطيك تعليمات لاتباعها قبل العلاج . 
وسيقرر الطبيب إذا كان العلاج بالليزر او غيره مناسب لك . 
يعتمد هذا القرار غالباً على نوع الجلد ولونه ، حيث أن الليزر قد يؤثر على لون الجلد ، لدى أصحاب البشرة الداكنة. 
يجب عليك إخبار طبيبك إذا أجريت عملية في الوجه من قبل، أو إذا كنت تخضع لأي نوع من العلاج أو الأدوية . كما يجب إعلامه عن أي حساسية من الأطعمة أو الأدوية أو العوامل الجوية ، أو إذا كنت قد تعرضت لكمية كبيرة من أي أشعة أو بوجود أي ندوب غير عادية او اذا كنت قد تعرضت لظهور بعض الحبوب أو البثور حول الفم مثل الهربس . 

يجب أيضا إخبار الطبيب اذا كنت قد أجريت أي جراحة في الوجه ، او إذا كنت من المدخنين ، او من هم تحت أي نوع من العلاج بما فيها الأسبرين . 
قم باستغلال هذه الفرصة لسؤال الطبيب اي سؤال عن هذا الأجراء أو لرؤية صوراً لمرضى قبل وبعد العلاج ، اضافة الى المخاطر والتأثيرات الجانبية. 

كيف يعمل علاج الأوردة العنكبوتية بالليزر ؟ 

في البداية سيقوم الطبيب بتنظيف الوجه لازالة الزيوت عن الوجه ، ثم أشعة مكثفة من الليزر سوف تخترق الجلد لازالة الاوعية الدموية السطحية. 
هناك احتمال لتجربة عدة جرعات من الليزر بكمية قليلة جدا على الجلد، وفي هذه الحالة سوف تعود خلال أيام أو أسبوع لتحديد الجرعة الملائمة واستخدامها للعلاج. 

يتم تبريد المنطقة خلال جلسة علاج الليزر ،وبالتزامن مع اطلاق الأشعة لمنع أي مخاطر على الجلد وتخفيف الألم، ومن الممكن ان تسمع صوتاً ، او ان تشم رائحة دخان وبعد العلاج ستغطي المنطقة بكريم مضاد حيوي لتقليل خطر التعرض لأي عدوى. 

كم يستغرق العلاج من الوقت ؟ 

تختلف المدة من حالة الى أخرى ، بالاعتماد على حجم المنطقة المعالجة ، وعادة ما تكون بين 15 دقيقة إلى ساعة واحدة . وغالباً ما يتم عقد عدة جلسات علاجية، ولا يوجد حاجة لدخول المستشفى لاجرائها. 

ما مقدار الألم المصاحب للعلاج ؟ 

من الممكن ان تحس ببعض الحروق البسيطة او الشعور بالوخز عندما يتم اصطدام الليزر بالجلد ، وعلى كل حال فإن مقدار الالم بسيط جداً ولا يحتاج الى تخدير . 

ماذا على ان اتوقع بعد العلاج ؟ 

من المحتمل ان تتعرض لبعض الاحمرار أو التورم الخفيف في المنطقة المعالجة ، والتي ستختفي خلال ايام بعد العلاج . 
سوف يتحول لون الاوردة الى اللون البنفسجي والتي ستؤدي ايضاً لبعض الندبات الصغيرة ، تختفي تدريجياً خلال 5 – 10 أيام . وينصح باستخدام اكياس الثلج لتخفيف التورم. 

ما هي النتائج من هذه العملية ؟ 

بالرغم من أن إزالة الأوردة العنكبوتية بالليزر لن تؤدي بالضرورة إلى إزالة جميع العيوب في الجلد ، ولكن معظم من تم لهم هذا العلاج سعيدون بنتائجه . 
من المهم جداً ادراك ان العلاج بالليزر لن يزيل عوامل تقدم العمر او يمنع ظهور أوردة جديدة . 

معلومات هامة أخرى : 

في بعض الحالات يتم العلاج بالليزر بالتزامن مع العلاج بواسطة الحقن وسيقوم الطبيب بتحديد المنطقة المراد علاجها وعمقها وأية عوامل أخرى تساعده على اختيار طريقة العلاج المناسبة . 

المخاطر والتأثيرات : 

تغيير مؤقت أو شبه مؤقت يؤدي إلى تفتيح لون الجلد من الممكن ان يظهر علىالمنطقة المعالجة . وأيضا من الممكن ان يصبح الجلد مؤقتاً غامق اللون بعد العملية مباشرة وذلك يمكن معالجته. *
*--------------------------*
*علاج الوشم بالليزر

يمكن تعريف الوشم ببساطة على أنه عبارة عن وجود جزئيات من مادة ما ضمن الجلد تكون ذات لون معين وتوضع بشكل معين لتعطي منظراً معينا حسبما يريد المريض . 

ويمكن التخلص من الوشم باستعمال الليزر ، حيث أن هناك أنواع من الليزر يمكن أن تعالج الوشم ولكن ليس بشكل نوعي مثل ليزر CO2 والذي يمكن أن يزيل الوشم عن طريق إزالة طبقات الجلد الحاوية على الوشم ، ومن ثم فهو يترك بذلك ندبة . 

كما يمكن إزالة الوشم عن طريق خاصية الانتقائية حيث أن كل ليزر يكون موجهاً لهدف معين ، وذلك عن طريق استخدام ليزرات موجهة نحو التصبغات ذات مدة نبضة قصيرة جداً مثل الليزرات التي تدعى Q-switched مثل ليزر الروبي والألكساندرايت والـ ND : YAG حيث تقوم أشعة الليزر ببعثرة جزيئات الوشم مما يسهل عملية ابتلاعها من قبل كريات الدم البيضاء . 

وتعتمد النتيجة النهائية للعلاج على نمط الوشم ، ولونه ، وعمقه ، وعدد الجلسات ، ولا يجب أن يعتقد المريض بأن الوشم سيزول نهائياً ، حيث أن الوشم المحدث من قبل الهواة أسهل إزالة من ذلك المحدث من قبل محترفين ، كما قد يترك الليزر بعد إنهاء الجلسات القليل من نقص التصبغ في مكان الوشم . 


--------------------------*
*التقشير بالليزر 


كما هو معلوم مدى الاثار السلبية لجاذبية الارض على الجلد بالإضافة إلى التأثير الذي تحدثه الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية للشمس على الجلد خاصة الأجزاء المعرضة لأشعة الشمس كالوجه واليدين. كذلك ما تخلفه اثار حب الشباب من ندبات وبقع جلدية واضحة. 

يمتاز الليزر عن الطرق الاخرى بأنه يعطي نتائج أفضل كما أن الألم الناتج هنا أقل والنزف السطحي على الجلد أقل. على العموم فإن توقعات المريض لنتائج الليزر يجب أن تكون واقعية ويجب أن لا ينتظر المريض حدوث تغيير سحري للبشرة. بالطبع الليزر سوف يحدث تحسنا ملحوظا لمظهر و بشرة الجلد فالندبات و التعرجات الجلدية العميقة سوف تتجه إلى الأفضل ولكنها لن تزول بصفة نهائية. 

النتيجة النهائية لتقشير الجلد بالليزر تتوقف على عدة عوامل مثل حجم و شكل وموضع الندبات والتعرجات, كذلك فإن عمر المريض والعامل الوراثي والحالة العامة للجلد لها تأثير في النتيجة التي سوف نحصل عليها. 

فحسب حالة الجلد قد يضطر الطبيب المعالج إلى توجيه النصح للمريض بإستخدام علاج جلدي قبل إجراء عملية الليزر لمدة قد تتراوح بين أسبوعين إلى ستة أسابيع وذلك كنوع من التحضير لعملية الليزر ولتقليل احتمالات حدوث اثار جانبية مثل التبقعات والالتهابات التي من شأنها أن تخلف ندبات يصعب علاجها. 

تتم عملية التقشير الجلدي في أغلب الحالات تحت تأثير التخدير الموضعي و قد نحتاج احيانا لإعطاء حقنة مهدئة, إلا إنه في بعض الحالات ومع بعض المرضى يفضل إجراء العملية تحت التخدير الكامل. 

عملية تقشير الجلد بالليزر هي من العمليات التي تعتبر آمنة إذا أحسن الطبيب إختيار المريض المناسب لمثل هذا النوع من العلاج وهي من العمليات التي تحقق نتائج ملموسة تبقى اثارها لأمد بعيد. 
*

نقطة انتهى 
مع الشكر لكل م تابع معي حتى النهاية​


----------

